# 2WW May 2016



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

For everybody testing May 2016. Good luck!


----------



## Happywifey (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello Everyone

I am 3dp 5dt  and am going to be testing on the 1st May.  I  have been on progesterone suppositories 400mg twice daily since ET and yesterday I had intense waves of nausea & even more painful swollen and was sick late afternoon yesterday after going for a walk. I am wondering is this the progesterone or could I have implanted?  Or could it be from the trigger shot although that was 10 days ago? The only time I have felt like this was during pregnancy.  I am not as nauseous today though. No spotting in sight and last time I had implantation bleeding.


Anyhoo - Look forward to speaking to other ladies during this time !


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi,

I'm currently 1dp 5dfet my test date is 5th of May. I'm taking Progynova x3 per day and Cyclogest 400g x2 per day. 

I've been feeling ok through treatment but the anxiety has set in a little bit now since transfer. 

Happywifey, I hope you're feeling ok today. I have heard that progesterone can make you quite bloated and constipated.


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey

*happywifey* symptoms could be down to implantation or the progesterone. Good luck for the 2ww and for OTD.

*tinks01* good luck for OTD

AFM - I'm like you thinks01 -1dp5dfet. 3 on board (1hatching,2 expanded). Was on utrogestan pessaries but blood test show progesterone low so onto prontogest injections in the bum -omg they hurt like hell!!!

Good luck on your journeys xx


----------



## thecharming (Mar 30, 2016)

I am currently on 4dp5dt, I am very cautious about all my symptoms, would love to hear how are other ladies feeling? I have had mild cramping straight after ET, and still having them, plus yesterday evening had sharp stabbing pain in the uterus area, it was something one cannot not notice, the pain went through my "down there"... 
Anyone experienced something similar? I hope it all means just good, but am worried.
This is our first ICSI cycle.

OTD is May 3rd.


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi

bk2013, thank you, good luck to you too.  I'm not at all envious of you having to do the injections. It will all be worth it. Good luck! 

thecharming, I have also had cramping post transfer and a couple of twinges here and there. I think they are all normal reactions to ET.  I'm not sure that any symptom can be relied on, we just need to stay positive. Good luck!


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm currently on 1dp5dt with my partners eggs, feeling really nervous about this cycle as we've got our hopes up! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi ladies!

I had my first medicated DIUI on Saturday so on the 2ww. Have been feeling really crampy since same feeling when AF is on her way so not feeling overly positive. I've been eating my pineapple and generally trying to be calm and chilled! Easier said than done!

Wishing lots of luck to all and hoping the days go by fast for you. x


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

vickieanna and lbsly - welcome!


----------



## Mayamara (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Hope you won't mind me joining?  i am 7dp 3d det.  My hcg test is on 2 May.  Been taking Utrogestan suppositories 400mg x 2 daily, and feeling slight nausea and fatigue ever since (even before the transfer).  Then persistent headache and very sore boobs were added to my symptoms since yesterday.  I am hoping these are early pregnancy signs, but these are exact "possible side effects" listed on the box of Utrogestan.....  One moment I am convinced that I'm pregnant, but the next moment not at all.... What a torturous wait


----------



## Happywifey (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello ladies

I think my nausea may have been a bit of leftover HCG from the injection or a bug rather than implantation. I haven't had anything since. I had some cramping on 3dp 5dt and yesterday but it has now stopped. No spotting though.

Now other than very painful boobs & nipples, I have no symptoms whatsoever, except feeling great and very positive about everything which I am assuming is down to the 800 mg of progesterone daily as I was a nervous wreck 2 days ago. Oh and a bit of loose stool - no constipation* tinks01*. Unfortunately , I am not sure that this is the best of signs as last year with the natural pregnancy I was extremely ill with headaches and feeling sick pretty much immediately but I am keeping hopes up, pupo and all.

Hope everyone is getting on ok today hope all your embies stick for you x


----------



## Chotley (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi everyone. Hope you don't mind me joining you? I am 5dp5dt with DE. Experienced some strong cramps the 2 days following transfer but since then have felt pretty normal. Am finding this so torturous in comparison to my previous failed OE transfers! Wishing you all lots of baby dust  
Xx


----------



## mrsfilm (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining your thread. I am 3dp5dt - my test is on 02 May and this is our first cycle.  It's all I can think about and think I am  .

I'm conscious of every little twinge or mild cramp, but generally feel normal - nothing I would class as out of the ordinary.

It's great to be able to share with you all and to know we are all going through a similar situation at the same time.

Has anyone taken time off in the 2WW or are most people working through?  I am hoping the distraction of work will keep me going, but have a busy week ahead - just need too try and not get stressed.

Spreading baby dust and positive thoughts to you all.  mrs film xx


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi everyone, can I join?   I've just had ET today (blasto 5dt x2 embies) so now PUPO with twins! Eek! This is my third fresh round & when I was made redundant during my last cycle, I decided to not go back to work & concentrate on the ivf instead. Mrsfilm - I'll let you know how long it takes me to be hitting my head against a wall as sometimes distraction can be a good thing!   OTD is 6th May. Already getting nervous!


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome, 

I have taken off work for a few weeks as on our last cycle I had a miscarriage and I was working, not that its related but I'm just taking time off for piece of mind.

It's hard not to symptom spot and because I've been pregnant Im almost waiting for them to appear so I'll 'know'! We decided to just go for 1 blast put back so we had 3 to freeze this time.

Daffodil we have the same OTD even though I'm now 2dp5dt im sure my clinic like to torture us in the wait 😬 

Good luck all! X


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi VickieAnna - it's good to have an OTD buddy on here!   We can go slowly mad together!!


----------



## Indie78 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

Thought I'd join you on this thread to get some support while I slowly Google myself to death.

I'm 3dp5dt and my OTD is 4 May. We've been trying to conceive for 13 years, I have endometriosis and lost our twins in 2014 MMC at 8 weeks (first ever pregnancy) and another little angel in June last year so we're really hoping this little bean sticks. I've been having all sorts of weird symptoms which is probably the 400mg of Cyclogest twice daily so am trying not to read too much into it but it's so hard waiting to see if our dreams are finally going to come true.

Anyway, I really hope we all get our BFP's this time around. Sending you hugs and for anyone testing with me, May the fourth be with you!


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Daffodil123 - Definitely nice to have a test date buddy! I'm a notoriously early tester but I'm not doing it this time! 😁

Indie78 - Good luck, it's my 3 year wedding anniversary May 4th so fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Indie78* same OTD as me - and i like it "May the Fourth be with you"!!!  that is a good day for us both x

*Daffodil123* & *VickieAnna* your OTD is on my b-day - so hopefully it will be a happy day for you both x


----------



## Happywifey (Jan 4, 2016)

Bugger I tested early 6dp 5dt and BFN -   I know I shouldn't but I really do not feel preggers - I do not have that  emotional , highly irrational feelings & thoughts & crying  that I get with pregnancy hormones which is a shame. I am going to hang in till the 1st, but all my symptoms are now gone. I feel ok though. Not sure if it the progesterone on my mood but feel really ok and stable and normal which I haven't felt since this IVF roller coaster began , and although I feel disappointment I don't feel as though it's the end of the world, and I can try again, which tells me that I really cannot be preggers otherwise I would be crying my eyes out right now.

I will stay on here until 1st  as you never know and miracles can happen I suppose. I discussed it with the counsellor yesterday though which was helpful. 

I probably wouldn't recommend testing early if anyone is considering it.

Good luck Ladies and welcome to the new ladies .


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ah don't give up hope just yet happywifey. I didn't really get any symptoms with my pregnancy until after my OTD. Good to hear that you're feeling ok. Wishing you Good Luck for the 1st!  

Welcome and good luck to all the new ladies! 

Afm.. I've been feeling a bit fed up today, discreetly googling on my phone at work. Feeling pretty helpless but hoping for best. My last cycle was fresh so I think I'm feeling a bit anxious of this time being a FET. I'm sure I'll feel a bit better once I'm home.


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

HappyWifey - please don't give up it can take 1-4 days to hatch from blast and then 2 days to implant before it has the grow more and emit HCG. It's not over yet necessarily. Test again on OTD, fingers crossed. 

Tinks01 - I know exactly how you feel, I spent 2 days in bed post transfer on OH's orders. And I've never googled so much in my life on statistics and possible outcomes! 

I feel under so much pressure this time for it to work  so I'm being super stubborn with myself about not testing early!


----------



## Indie78 (Apr 25, 2016)

Happywifey it ain't over til it's over. You can get BFN's right up until your AF date so try not to test again until the 1st. Thanks for the counselling tip - I may give it a go.


----------



## thecharming (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi ladies! I am currently at 6dp5dt, we put one grade 5AA embie back, my doctor was extremely hopeful, and to be honest, me too..
Until this morning, when Spotting started.. It has been on and off during the day but has not stopped completely. And is brown/pinkish.. I am completely devastated, as I was hoping for the positive result so much. we have been ttc for 9 years and I've never been pregnant. We have no major issues, it said unexplained infertility. Actually the spotting started yesterday evening, literally 2 drops. And I have AF cramping, so I am losing all hopes


----------



## mrsfilm (Feb 16, 2015)

thecharming; this link says pink/brown spotting can be implantation bleed. Don't give up hope.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Hold on until your test date and see what it says. Stay positive. There is always a chance.

Keep your chin up, Mrs Film x


----------



## Happywifey (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks All for the hope I will try to think pupo but not feeling it really tbh at the mo. At least I will be shocked and over the moon if I am wrong!

*thecharming* - I deffo agree with *mrsfilm* re implantation - spotting was a great sign for me last year - and cramping - they = BFP for me. This time I have had none.

Just out of interest , does anyone know if AF can start when you are on progesterone suppositories? or does it prevent it happening?


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Thecharming - I have had spotting previously as a sign of BFP, I know it's hard not to worry but it can be completely normal, keep hoping! 

Happywifey - it is possible but quite uncommon I think, I have had AF even with taking progesterone before

X


----------



## Chotley (Mar 15, 2016)

There's lots of ladies testing in May! 

Happywifey - sorry to hear that you are feeling deflated but you have tested early so fingers crossed it will turn around. I know it's really tough though. 

The charming - don't lose hope. My friend recently got a BFP and she started bleeding around 11 days past transfer. You are early in so it very well could be implantation bleeding. Try to hang in there. 

Hi to everyone else. X


----------



## thecharming (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you Chotley,VickieAnna, happyWifey and mrsfilm, i have read all google, seriously!!!! I know theoretically that it can be normal, but it's almost impossible to stay calm when it's happening with me.. Can the spotting be as much as some on the pantyliner too? I am praying it's implantation. Hubby is trying to stay positive and just read me a lecture about how normal this can be 
And AF cramps, they ARE indeed AF cramps, could it still be BFP? 
Thank you all, I appreciate your support a lot


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Thecharming - implantation cramps can indeed feel like AF cramps, when I had my son I had a load of cramping during my 2WW even up to about 10 weeks. It wasn't until 1 day before test date that I actually had any 'real' symptoms. It's hard not to feel like it's over, but hang in there until test date, you'll never know for real until then! 🙏🏼


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thecharming - please don't take it as a bad sign yet, I know that's easier said than done. The paper work I received from my clinic after transfer states that a bleed can occur and does not automatically rule out a pregnancy. There was a lady on the thread I followed last time who had clotting and still got a BFP. I know all this is easy for us to say but try and stay positive and try not to worry.  

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Tinks01 - did you get my message reply? It doesn't say I've sent it? X


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Vickieanna - just replied x


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi ladies, 
Thecharming - yes you're only 6dp5dt so try & keep positive like the others have said (I know it's easier said than done isn't it!?) There's a good chance that it's an implantation bleed & all these drugs can mess up our system too.
Mrs Film - thanks for sharing that link. It was really useful.  
Hope everyone else is doing ok & surviving another day! xx


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi everyone. My transfer was last Wednesday, so I'm now 6dp2dt. My test day is 6th may. I spent all day at the hospital yesterday and it turns out I have OHSS


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome Katieg88 - sorry to hear about OHSS. Hope you're feeling ok?


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm in a lot of discomfort and my husband is threatening to ring up hospital as I struggled having a wee this morning, even though i did end up going


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Katieg88 - Have they given you any medication? if your struggling you should phone them and ask their advice. It can get quite serious. Hope you start to feel more comfortable soon x


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Just been given cocodomol


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Katieg88 - sorry to hear your really having a tough time! Have you spoken to your clinic re the OHSS, I'm sure they would be a better port of call as they are the experts  hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey everyone I am new to May 2ww
FET transfer today so am officially on my 2WW OTD 6th may 🙏🏼🍀🙏🏼🍀
How is everyone coping ? Xx


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome Penelope15! 

A bit up and down for me! Ok one day anxious the next. You're lucky your 2WW is only 9 days! How are you feeling? 

Katieg88 are you feeling any better?


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Been here a few times so bit of a pro at the 2ww although each time different . Hope it goes quick xx
🙏🏼🍀


----------



## mrsfilm (Feb 16, 2015)

katieg88 - how awful re OHSS. I can to totally sympathise. After EC, our embryos were frozen as I developed OHSS.

It isn't nice and I wouldn't wish it on anyone. Keep drinking plenty of water, take the painkillers regularly and ask re nausea meds if you start to feel sick. Most of all try and stay comfortable; in whatever position that may be.

It got me admitted to hospital and kept me off work for 2 weeks. So listen to the docs and make sure you get regular screenings I was having scans every 2 or 3 days; sometimes more.

Good luck and I hope you start to feel better soon. Mrs Film xx


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I have been diagnosed with early ovarian failure due to very complex medical issues and the medication used to treat some of them. I have just turned 38. Thankfully I am being treated with donor eggs on the NHS and I have had my first day 5 blastocyst transfer on Thursday. Apparently it was a really good embryo and the transfer procedure went very well.

I am now on day 6 but have  been noticing very light, brownish discharge since yesterday. It is nothing much but it is not going away either. Today, I bought a FR test and the second line was quite obvious although a bit faint. 

I don't know whether to be happy and positive or take my guard. The discharge really worries me. I know it can be implantation bleeding but at the same time I've read in some forums that with some people it turned out to be an unviable pregnancy. Also I don't have any of the symptoms people report of getting such as tender breast, dizziness, nausea etc. I have only had very mild cramping so far, barely there. 

I would be sooooo grateful to anyone with experience who can share their opinion...


----------



## QWERTY9876 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi

Can you call your clinic? It might be worth getting your progesterone levels checked as a precaution. Congrats on your cautious bfp. The clinic are the best people to talk to and reassure. Hope that helps a bit 

Peggy


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks Peggylou,

I have emailed the clinic today and they said not to worry and this sometimes happens with embryo transfers. They were going to check with the doctor and come back to me but they haven't done so yet. I'll follow up tomorrow but still so worried...


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

I have had spotting before, I think my clinic were of the opinion that as long as it's not bright red then it's okay. Fingers crossed!

How's everyone doing so far? 

I'm now 5dp5dt and trying not to go insane because I still have another 8 days until OTD 😩


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Morning ladies, 

Mihrimah - don't give up hope. A line is a line and like others have said, they are more concerned if the blood is bright red. You could follow up with the clinic to ease your mind. 

Loubee88 - they always say 1st urine of the day and if you're test is old then it may not be reliable anyway. I would suggest buying a new test, waiting until your test day ( if you can) and using the 1st urine of the day. I wouldn't say your out of the game at all  

Afm - I'm having a wobble today. Worrying and wishing I knew one way or the other. I'm at home today, which is probably why. No distraction of work to take my mind off of it! 

Hope all other ladies are ok! x


----------



## mrsfilm (Feb 16, 2015)

Tinks01 - I'm there. Feel exactly the same. I just wanna know. I'm now 6dp5dt. Only have to wait until Monday though!!!

But I'm feeling like I wanna be prepared for a BFN. Don't want a random nurse from the clinic telling me over the phone it's not happening. So I am thinking of doing HPT on Monday morning. Am I  ?

It's still all I think about when not working and even when I'm working - it's hard for ours minds not to go there.

Hoping a few events over the weekend will see me through to Monday morning!!

Good luck everyone; lots of love and baby dust. Mrs Film x


----------



## Chotley (Mar 15, 2016)

Mihrimah - I agree with everyone else - don't lose hope. The fact the clinic didn't seem concerned is very reassuring. Hopefully the doctor will respond soon though to ease your worries. 

Loubee88 - I too think it's not over yet for you. If you can, try to wait at least a few more days and test with first morning urine, perhaps with a first response as I've read these are good for early testers! 

AFM - my OTD is 3rd May but I caved in 2 days ago, so 7dp5dt. My result was positive, faint but positive! Tested again today and it's a bit darker. I've never had a positive pregnancy test before so it seems very surreal. I have to wait until OTD to do a blood test so trying to remain very cautious. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are managing to stay sane during the 2ww! X


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations Chotley!! 

Mrsfilm - I totally get it. I did a hpt the day before my OTD so I could prepare myself instead of having to be told by someone else. The first clinic we used made you do a pt at the clinic on OTD. Thankfully this clinic just requires a phone call in with the result. Not even any blood tests.  This time round I can't test until OTD because I'm at work the day before. I'm 6dp5dt today too. 

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Congratulations chortley ☺ Lovely news! 

I'm now 5dp5dt with still 8 days until OTD, feels like ages away so trying not to go insane. I just have this nagging feeling that it's not going to work. 

Hope everyone is doing okay and not too insane x


----------



## Molly Elizabeth (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi ladies, I had my IUI on Tuesday and am due to test on 9 May, but time is going so slowly! I'm taking cyclogest 400 once a day at night and feel really well x


----------



## Indie78 (Apr 25, 2016)

Congrats to the faint line BFPer's. It's nice to have encouraging news during the 2ww.

AFM - I'm feeling 'full' today but I know it could be the progesterone so am up and down when it comes to emotions and I'm trying not to go mad. I've held firm and won't test until the 4th but this wait is so hard.

OH is really supportive and is remaining positive, just don't know what's happening either way and it's doing my head in lol. I've not googled for two days though - I have no idea how I'm doing this! 

Hope everyone else is ok this morning. Nearly there ladies, nearly there!


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

morning all

how is everyone?

today is 6dp5dt - slowly going crazy - had the following symptoms for past 2 or 3 days - cramping, pulling/twinges, nausea, funny taste - but presuming these are all down to the pregnyl.

test day 4th may but wont get results till 5th may - gonna get DP to ring for the results as can't face hearing bad news from a stranger again.

keep strong everyone and fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*loubee88* try and keep positive until OTD. only a couple of days to go. keeping everything crossed for you xx

just a quick question from me: is heartburn a side effect of pregnyl?

x


----------



## here&#039;s_hoping (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi ladies, had my 3rd iui on Wednesday and I'm already going mad with the wait. We had some good results 2 x foliciles 17mm & 16mm & 2 @ 12mm dh sample was 57million & 85% motility loads better than last 2 samples. Since the iui the symptom spotting is driving me nuts I've got sore boobs, nausea, twinges & cramps all of which I haven't had on the previous iui's. 
Baby dust to you all & fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## pink_panther (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi guys

Thought I would join the thread as I am 4dp5dt of 1 5AA blast. This is our first try of ICSI so had no idea how the 2ww can drag! my official test day is 6th May.

So far I have had a little bit of cramping and feeling tender down there but not much else, apart from being really tired and having a nap most afternoons (took the week off as work is really stressful ATM and don't need that right now!)

off to see my 8 month and 5 month pregnant friends for the weekend so hoping for some good baby vibes and distractions!

good luck everyone

xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey girls , is it ok for me to join  

I am 5dp5dt and I'm finding it hard I am trying to wait to test till Monday when I'll be 7dp5dt (12) so fx I'll see something either way. 

I keep feeling like it's worked then it hasn't then I feel ok then I feel sick or not myself it's so confusing. 

My official blood test day is 4th may


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi everyone

Well just had 2 X day 5 embryos transferred in a frozen cycle...

Now the awful wait begins... Test due 10th may 

Becky


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Good luck becky - this wait is a killer :/


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Update from me- I was admitted to hospital on Wednesday and was discharged last night. They said  it wasn't OHSS after all, which I'm very confused about! 6 days for me until otd, I'm now 10dp2dt.


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

How is everyone doing?
I am now 3dp5dt
No a single symptom 😢 Feels same as all my failed cycles . Please give me a good sign 🙏🏼🍀🙏🏼🍀


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Good luck Katieg glad your ok xxx

Penelope 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻 I have everything crossed for you chick x


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi to all new ladies! Treezuk, sparklebright and pink_panther. Good luck!! 

Katieg88 - glad you're ok. Good Luck! 

Penelope15 - I had no symptoms (that I can remember) in my successful cycle until after my OTD. Try and stay positive, easier said than done, I know. Good Luck!  

Afm, I have been abit up and down. Since transfer I've had a sicky day, an emotional day, low days, tired days,  the odd cramp here and there and today walking through town, a really heavy feeling more reminiscent of being 8months gone rather than 8dp transfer. I really don't know what to think. 5 days until OTD - this really is torturous and never gets any easier. 

Good luck to all ladies  Baby dust to all!! x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you tinks and good luck to you to xxx


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome ladies ... This is the hard part!!

I got home and had a few hours sleep ... Had healthy food and lots of water too ... Already started winding myself up which is crazy I'm about 10hour post transfer!

Oh well time on the sofa tonight and a curry on route 


Good luck everyone


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi to all the newbies.

Katieg88 - glad to hear your okay! 

Penelope15 - it's quite early for you so I wouldn't worry about not getting any symptoms, with my son I didn't get anything until about 12dp5dt. 

For me, I'm now 7dp5dt, no major symptoms other than tiredness and a bit achy, but could be the progesterone. Having my ups and downs with being positive and still have a whole week till OTD. 

Tinks01 - I'm also feeling majorly heavy, so I'm hoping that's a good sign for us both 🙏🏼


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi
I have a question about the progesterone shots ... Which I hate!!!

Been doing in backside and in leg .. Just one one in leg with the big green needle... I push it right I'm but when I take the needle out I feel like it bubbles back up through the hole and onto my skin ... Tonight it felt like all of it followed with some blood.
I get an oily patch on my bum as well so assume same thing happens

What am I doing wrong! 

Thanks


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I slept from 12.30 to 3.30 I was so tired , and just not feeling good at all even now I'm awake I still don't feel great I think I'll go to bed tonight early again my mum took my son so I could relax and get some rest but I'm feeling like today if I am not pregnant I must just be feeling like total crud and the tablets are playing with me :/ 

Sorry for the moany post I'm just feeling invetween a rock and a hard place today 😳


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi treezuk, I'm feeling v similar. Although I've had IUI not IVF so different drugs. I just want to sleep all the time and constantly feel under the weather. This is my first 2ww and think it may be the slowest of my life! Other than tiredness, I've got massive and sore boobs and am eating for England.  All signs I'm about to get a visit from AF methinks.

This is all so tough and I've only just started! xx


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

I caved today and bought a clearblue digital hpt, took it and I got the "book error" totally gutted and peed off  
I'm inpatient now, but on the other hand i'm so scared incase its negative.
I know everyone else is in same position, so let me ask, what do we actually do if its a bfn? As i'm actually scared on what I will do, will feel like my life is ending


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I've been feeling the exact same Katie because I know realistically we have one more with frozen embies left and then we're done because I can't afford another fresh cycle so we would have to say goodbye to the idea. 

Ibsly - we dos donor egg IVF so I'm litrallt only taking progesterone and estrogen which I don't think is causing the way I feel tbh as I was on both before trad get and I felt fine as soon as the embies were implanted I've felt progressively worse which I'm hoping means the embies have taken - worst I felt physically was the day after transfer my back was in such bad agony I couldn't get comfy at all today's just been exaausting instead.


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

I can totally understand how you're feeling Katieg. I think the answer will be different for all of us. We are unfunded so if this go doesn't work, we'll need to find the money for the next go. My wife thinks doing month after month is too stressful but I'm worried about getting older and missing my chance. In my head, I've given us till Christmas before we have a big re-think.

Plus, I'm trying to spend the days recognising the things about my life I love and to keep things in perspective. Easier said than done!

When is your OTD? Mine is Saturday but we have a family christening that day with lots of kids running around and I think a bfn on that day would be awful so I might wait till Sunday! xx


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Ours is Friday, although I can't help but think they made a mistake and it should be Wednesday, as Friday will be a 16 day wait, not 2ww


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Katieg88 - re what happens if it's bfn, then me and my partner always have a plan b before we take that test, we've said 3 IVF cycles for a second and then onto adoption. It does kind of help if you've got a plan in your head. How many days pt will you be then? I have a 13dp5dt wait too! 

Ibsly - my OTD is Friday but we will be waiting until the Saturday as my wife is in work that day and she doesn't want to go to work if it's a bfn! Waiting an extra day is better than doing it early


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all 

I've come along to join the madness!

Had a 2dt today with one "top quality" embryo! Otd is 12/516

Looking forward to the crazy days!

Blue x


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Vickyanna, that's really good advice about having a plan before you take the test. My wife is very good at "one day at a time" whereas I feel so much better knowing we've discussed the future before it happens. Thank you xx


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Welcome blueestone.  Mine was also a 2 day transfer with one top grade


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Can anyone shed any light as to why my otd is a 16 day wait? How do they work it out? Is it so many days after the trigger?


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sparklebright - I can't think of why that would be happening. Is it a push the button one of a syringe? Make sure you are pushing it in as far as it will go and releasing slowly and don't pull the needle out to quickly. It gives the fluid a chance to disperse. 

Katieg88 - I think all clinics have a different preferred test time. My 2ww is 14 days including the day of transfer but I have noticed that some ladies are only  9 days. It seems unfair but I guess that the longer you wait the more likely your going to get a clearer result. After your test - if the result is negative, I'm not going to lie, it's devastating. And it's like a grieving process, BUT you will get through it! It's really important to talk with your partner and decide what's the best next step for you both. It gives you hope for your next try. Please don't feel alone. We're all here for support. 

Welcome bluestone! 

Happywifey - it's you test day!! Good luck!! Let us know how you get on!!


----------



## mrsfilm (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi to the new ladies and good luck on your 2ww journey!!! Try to be patient; it avoids early disappointment.  Well that's what I am telling myself.

Today is the day before test day - aaaarrrggh!!! I just wanna know. I've been good - not tested early. Am now 9dp5dt and yesterday was so hard. The only reason I didn't do a HPT is I was busy and didn't go near any shops.  Will def be buying one today and will do it in the morning before clinic test.

Still no symptoms of any sort really.  I go from   at being PUPO to   at thinking it's not worked, but have never left the   phase.

Good luck happywifey wishing you a big BFP.

Katie - am glad it wasn't OHSS and hope you're on the mend now.

This forum is great, I think I would have gone completely insane if it wasn't for all of you lovely "ladies in waiting".  Thank you.  Mrsfilm. xx


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey all. I wake every day hoping for something but still nothing not even sore boobs 
4dp5dt 
Roll on Friday but not hopefully after 6 failed so far 😢😢


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm gonna test tomorrow at  7dp5dt (12) so hoping I'll see
Something even if it's feint it's a start but if nothing I'll just wait for the blood not gonna keep stressing myself out about what I see.


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Re bubbling out of injection site.... A green needle could be too big bore hole... Have you got any smaller ones like orange/ yellow? Green are pretty big ones - I'm sure I used orange or yellow with lubion last cycle x


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Treezuk .. How you doing . It's so tough the 2ww.  I can't feel positive at all after so many failed attempts.. 
I have been drinking beetroot juice as that's suppose to help with blood flow but to be honest I have tried so much and not had any success 😢 Xx


----------



## eksf (Dec 27, 2015)

katieg88, each clinic has its own rules about duration of waiting time. As a general rule, it is about 16-17 days after EC, e.g. i had 5dt, so I will be testing on 11th day after ET (excluding day of ET), if you had 2dt then makes sence to wait 16+ days


----------



## pickles43 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi ladies mind if I join you ?? I'm 4dp2dt with 2 embies... Nice to be with some ladies who have also had a 2dt. I've been aching pretty much since transfer but that stopped yesterday and woke this morning with period type pains and sore heavy boobies...... Anyone who 2dt having anything similar ? 
Time is dragging ....


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Penelope - I'm doing ok one day fine next day feel not so good I am trying to stay posative and telling myself the feeling rough must be a good thing but then I keep thinking if it isn't then it must be in my head I litrallt feel demented at the moment I have been resting and walking little bits to try and keep the blood flow moving and haven't overdone it - my stomach is feeling crampy right now but it feels like I'm gonna have an upset stomach as my tummy is making weird noises  I'm hoping for some sort of answer tomorrow 

I'm sorry your not feeling good about I understand why but you never know maybe this time wk be different I'm praying it is 🙏🏻


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

My otd is 18 days after ec x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Are you using your own eggs Katie ? I think it's longer when your using your own because of the trigger shot and it coming out your system. 

Donor eggs were given the OTD on the 14th day so my 14th day is weds this coming week and my transfer was 5dt on 25th April.


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Katieg88 - mine is 18 days after EC too and I'm using my partners eggs, I think it mainly differs between clinics. The good thing to keep in mind is that it reduces the chance of getting a chemical pregnancy result. I'm trying to hold out until test date, well actually a day after, it's killing me! 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Good luck Vickie xxx


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Blueestone said:


> Re bubbling out of injection site.... A green needle could be too big bore hole... Have you got any smaller ones like orange/ yellow? Green are pretty big ones - I'm sure I used orange or yellow with lubion last cycle x


This is what I thought but the yellow ones aren't long enough to according to clinic (seems I accidently used the yellow last thin and for BFN and could be linked)

Tonight I'm going to leave it in for a while to let it get into the muscle and see

X


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you treezuk still a while to go considering I'm only 8dp5dt so far. Your OTD is the 4th if I'm right? Good luck! Xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you.  Yes - the 4th I'm gonna test tomorrow I'm probably mental but I feel like even if I see a feint line it'll stop be worrying a bit I dunno I've never done this before so I feel like I'm doing the wrong thing by not waiting but then I feel like I need to know - I'm so confused


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

hows is everyone?

8dp5dt for me and i am slowly going  
all along have said i will not test early or even POAS and just wait for bloods but i am getting so inpatient.
OTD isn't until 4th May

anyone else finding this 2ww painfully slow?!!?

x


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

The most painfully slow two weeks ever bk2013! I'm hoping it gets easier the more times you do it as you know what to expect? I guess it's more pressure to get a BFP as well though.

Question from me...are you ladies doing any exercise on 2ww? I've done none the first week but have pcos and really struggle with my weight and feel like this two weeks will have an impact on the scales which won't help my chances of getting pregnant.

x


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi my otd is 12th may (12dp2dt) and that's for beta blood, they said for hpt two days later xx


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Bk2013 - same as me 8dp5dt, slowly going insane! I agree this is the longest 2ww ever! My OTD is 6th of May so a couple of extra days 😔 I think being impatient is just part of wanting it so badly, I'm exactly the same!

Ibsly - I'm exactly the same have PCOS and struggle with weight gain, my clinic have said no excercise until after test date just to be sure, I'm majorly over cautious so I haven't done anything but some light walking which they said was fine


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes using my own eggs x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes BK I am my OTD by blood is 4th may to but I've decided to do a urine test tomorrow if it's neg I'll either test next day or wait for blood result


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

I am OTD bloods on 6thmay worst day ever as every time I opened that email Is a 0 😓
Please be my time otherwise don't know where we go from here as click have no answers as to why 🙏🏼🍀


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Has anyone else experienced really sharp shooting pains down low (I'm getting them on right side, left side and feels like my lady parts)
I did mention it to consultant and he said it was normal, but I'm not sure in what sense?
Whether he meant normal to the OHSS symptoms or just normal on the 2ww?
Thanks girls


----------



## Chotley (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi Katie. I experienced what you described in exactly those places and got BFP! My 'pains' (more uncomfortable/noticeable than painful I'd say) started the morning after 5dt and continued pretty constantly until the following late afternoon. I have since continued to have pulling sensations in my lower abdomen on and off. Hopefully what you are experiencing is a good sign - fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## ethger (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey lovely ladies 
I am currently 3dp2dt and looking for people who can share the pain in the dreaded 2ww. Due to test May 14th. 
X


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Chotley- I totally hope so. Thanks


----------



## pink_panther (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey lovelies, as well as the above mentioned pains is anyone else ridiculously bloated? I have been for 24hrs, trying prunes and mint tea to try move and ease the wind but so far no luck and really painful! I am 5dp5dt so hoping its pregnancy hormones .... Or the progesterone pessaries side effects!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I've been bloated since the transfer :/ I've had to wear the same trousers everyday thankfully I have two pairs as everything else is annoying me with the elasticated waist.


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have been bloated since about 7 days of taking prognova . Think it's a side effect x


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Trousers, what are them?
Haha, I've been living in 4 sizes too big PJ bottoms


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

So in awake and knackered! I'm blaming the prednisolone- anyone else having it? I take it at breakfast n about 6/7pm - but I do think it's affected me tonight with sleeping. Also dreaming loads which I don't usually ....

Any tips gratefully received!!

Blue x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Test was negative I don't see it becoming posative in next few days 😪


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Morning 
So I woke up 2 X in night desperate to wee ... Which is not like me and don't think I had more the drink than normal ... My leg is in absolute agony off gestone shot ... I can barely walk. Just off to London for bloods to check medication is right ... So at station .. Bought sandwich so I can take the steroid tablet and feel sick .... I'm praying this is a good sign 

I'm 2dp5dt today  

Think it's going to be a long day 

Is anyone else having painful reaction to the gestone?

Oh and wisdom tooth in agony too but trying to ignor that for now!!! 

treezuk Sorry to hear that ... You never know though xx fingers crossed 

Blueestone Yes I'm on this and take in morning .... I too couldn't sleep and woke up a few times in the night but also in pain with leg from gestone shot so I think that woke me up x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks I'm trying to just remain posative and hope it's just to early x


----------



## Chotley (Mar 15, 2016)

Bluestone - re the prednisolone, my clinic told me to take all of my dose early morning due to the impact it has on sleep. Can you switch to taking all of your dose together in the morning? X


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Treezuk 
Not good to test early . I would wait till your OTD don't give up hope yet 🙏🏼🍀


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all 

Any advice please? Got bad cramping low down like top of pant line - stabbing and pinchy - I'm thinking it's the progestrone - anything good to take? Thinking peppermint tea?

Blue

Bloody drugs!


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Just spoke to the clinic and my bloods look good ... Progesterone level is 148 which they were please with and I'm back Wednesday for more bloods

Still driving myself crazy symptom spotting!!


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

afternoon all

how is everyone on this not so sunny bank holiday monday?

i'm 9dp5dt and woke thinking this had not worked as got had bad night-sweats last night, headache and AF type pains - all being my usual pre-AF symptoms.
DP said i should POAS (i had planned on not testing until bloods on OTD - 4 May) so bought CB plus and faint second line.  
Been and bought 2 FRER's and used one and again a second faint line.
Gonna test with FMU tomorrow using the other FRER
Praying this is a good sign and bloods come back with nice hcg level.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

That's great news bK your OTD is same as mine and I got a bfn today so it sounds like your into a winner xxx


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Congratulations bk2013, let us know how the bloods go  

Treezuk - don't be disheartened, I think you are 2 days behind bk2013, so your hcg may still not be high enough to detect. Don't give up yet. 

Afm - I'm now 9dp5dt, but not OTD until the 6th, struggling not to test because I just want to know either way.

X


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Ah yes I am 2 days behind I wonder why we have the same test day it's weird how they work it out isn't it - thank you this is enough to drive you insane


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

treezuk - I think it all depends on your clinic really, there are a few ladies that I know of that are 9dp5dt and I think I have the latest OTD of them all. But as far as I'm aware 9dp5dt gives quite a reliable date as this would theoretically be when AF is due. I'm trying to hold out until OTD but not sure how that's going to go! X


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

That makes sense I would be 9dp5dt on weds as my transfer was last Monday (25th)


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you *treezuk* & *vickieanna* for your kind words.

*vickieanna* your OTD is my birthday so will be thinking of you xx

*treezuk* so are you 7dp5dt today? Don't be disheartened with your bfn it is still early. Also On my first cycle I got bfn on several POAS and also AF arrived but Doctor still wanted me to do bloods and we got a positive. Sometimes I believe hcg can be a slow riser which is why it doesn't show on POAS tests.

Good luck to you both xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

bK - yes I'm 7dp5dt Today (transfer was late afternoon 25th April) so one week ago exactly , I really hope maybe I just jumped the gun and I still have a chance 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

My PUPO is over, AF started earlier this evening so I did a test and BFN, I'm almost 10dp5dt so I'm out of the game! Good luck to you all and here to hoping you get your BFP's 🙏🏼 x


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*vickieanne* sending  your way. xx


----------



## Chotley (Mar 15, 2016)

Sorry to hear this VickieAnna. X


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

So sorry Vickie xxx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Sorry vickieanna - I hope ur both ok x


----------



## pink_panther (Feb 2, 2016)

I am so sorry vickieanna, take some time for you and your partner 
Xxx


----------



## Shine bright (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi ladies , just starting the 2ww feeling hopefull this time but I'm sure that could change. Had a 7 cell and 8 cell back yesterday taking the extra injections as well as them lovely bum bullets . Wish u all luck


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

VickieAnna So sorry - its awful take time and then decide whats next xx


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Morning  All

So everytime I sleep i get vivid dreams - not necessarily nightmares but very clear vivid dreams - i do dream occasiionally but not as much as now (but then I guess mymind is in overdrive anyway) - Also feel really hot yesterday and today ... but it is warmer outside ...

No cramping today, boobs feel a bit sore.

Do you get to the point where you doubt your own ability to tell if you have cramp or sore boobs - I am getting there!!

3dp5dt .....I can tell its another day of symptom spotting ahead 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Vickiann- sorry for your bfn I so know how you feel . Big hugs X
I am now 6dp5dt and not 1 Sympton at all . I so wanted to wake up and feel something X
How is everyone else doing ? X


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

VickieAnna - oh so sorry to hear that huni. It's so gutting isn't it? Big hugs   

Hi everyone else   hope you're all managing to survive the dreaded 2ww!

AFM - 3 days til OTD! I've started having some light bleeding on & off in the past 24 hours (mainly still brown or very light pink after a BM - sorry tmi!) but I'm also feeling quite like AF is on her way! I know it might still be ok, but I've just got a gut feeling that it's not worked this time around. Feeling quite nauseous too, which I think is just the nerves/stress of all this!! Agghhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Daffodil we are on the same OTD 🙏🏼🍀🙏🏼🍀


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh yes - good luck Penelope   Are you having any symptoms? x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry your worried daffodil Praying it's good news still , you to Penelope xxx 

Afm - I feel much better after my bfn yesterday I emailed the clinic this morning as I iust wanted to ask her opinion she straight away told me its
To early and that I shouldn't have done a urine test till at least this Friday - blood is tomorrow I actually feel relieved now thank god xxx


----------



## pink_panther (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey daffodil and Penelope I'm otd 6th too!

I've had bit if cramping first few days, 5dt, and today. I have had really bloated swollen tummy for 3 days!

Eeeck not long!

Xxx


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Daffodil - not 1 Sympton 😢 You ?
I am unexplained case by the clinic . This is out 2nd donor 2nd attempt. X
Let hope all baby dust is coming to us 🙏🏼🍀🙏🏼🍀

Pink panther a few of us testing Friday eek 
I am hcg not wee stick . Not had any positive yet 😢
Fingers crossed.
I feel normal no spotting nothing. Bloated but that's all the medication. X


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

That sounds positive Penelope - fingers crossed  

Pink panther - ooh another OTD buddy! Good luck! 

Treezuk - oh that's good news from your clinic. Fingers crossed for OTD!   

The waiting is just so horrible isn't it ladies! It's like an exam that you never quite get to sit! It's always ages away!!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks daff xxx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*penelope15* lots of women dont have any symptoms during pregnancy so you are not on your own with that. will you get hcg results back same day?

*treezuk* good luck for bloods tomorrow x

AFM - 10dp5dt - tested this morning with a FRER and got a second line again but then did cb digital and it said not pregnant - total . spoken with some fellow IVFers who say that cb digital are notoriously unreliable. but driving myself / at least ive got bloods tomorrow (OTD) but wont get results until thursday.
however i have been feeling nauseous on and off throughout the day since last week, my sense of smell is heightened by about a million % and funny taste in my mouth constantly.
so am keeping my hopes up

good luck to everyone testing this week xx


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Bk2013 I get mine back same day . Feel terrified . Good with yours xx🙏🏼🍀🙏🏼🍀


----------



## pink_panther (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey ladies, just wondered if anyone else doesn't have bloods done? All I do is POAS then phone and tell them then if positive go in 2-3 weeks later for a scan!!!

Xxx


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Pink_panther - Same here. POAS and then if positive go in for viability scan at 6 weeks. 

I hope everyone is ok! Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

BK - clinic told me today that the urine is better two days after bloods so maybe the digi is just taking time to catch up , a line is a line so your definatly onto something. 

Thank you - I got a few days wait for my result as going through the GP so I'm hoping to know by Friday.


----------



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

10dp3dt today tested just now as cant wait anymore and BFN     is there any hope 

official test day is tomorrow:-(((((

pink_panther my clinics the same


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Don't give up I did the same yesterday at 7dp5dt and it was BFN I emailed the clinic she told me it was way to early and that urine test wouldn't show anything till two days after the blood which for me is tomorrow - I would hold on a little longer before you count yourself our Completly xxx


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Evening all .. feel like i am loosing my mind... i keep thinking do i feel cramps then doubting my own ability to know if I feel cramps ... its awful!! ARGH

Back to clinic for bloods tomorrow just to monitor immune and progesterone ... tomorow is4dp5dt ..I just want to know :-(

Hope everyone testing tomorrow has a good result xx


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi all. Currently 3dp3dt and was woken this morning with cramping that's been on and off all day. I've been slowly going mad all day stressing about it. Not got my test until 13/5 and that just seems so far away right now!


----------



## Amyflo74 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm just joining this board - my 2ww will start tomorrow with one little egg transferred tomorrow , no pressure eggy! Im finding it hard to stay positive. Last ivf cycle also only got 1 egg bfn too. Somehow the 'it only takes one' mantra offers little comfort at the momen t.


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Good luck for tomorrow amyflo74 
This is our first cycle so no idea what to expect, but did not expect to feel so anxious during the wait!


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Amy - I think once you've had a failed cycle behind you, it's easy to feel like it might not work again. I've certainly felt like that. My second & third cycles have been harder than my first, as in that initial cycle you don't have anything to compare it to so it's a nice little bubble! Spotting now sends me loopy as I know what it's meant on my last 2 cycles.   Here's hoping that you're little embie is a real strong fighter & that you're ET goes well tomorrow.  

Mrs Ski - the cramping sounds like it could be either your ovaries settling down after the op or maybe even implantation bleeding. If it gets any worse, give your clinic a call though.  

Sparkle Bright - I know what you mean about doubting the cramps! I've been there too!!  

Magic - I'm really hoping that like treezuk said there's still a chance.   Let us know how you get on tomorrow. 

Pink panther - yes my clinic is a HPT too & then a 6 week scan if positive. It's weird how clinics do things differently isn't it?

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I had a 5 day blast transfer from egg donation on 21 April. My test day was today. I have been testing positive with FR and Clearblue repeatedly since a week ago. However Boots pregnancy test strips (the cheaper 5 pack) comes up as negative. If I wait really late (which I am not supposed to do) it shows a barely there second line. This is worrying me as I keep wondering whether my pregnancy is not progressing. I have had my blood hcg test today and will have another one on Thursday. I know the other tests I have used are more sensitive but shouldn't any pregnancy test show positive by now if everything was okay? Also does anyone know how long does it take for my gp to receive the lab results for the hcg test? So nervous...


----------



## Indie78 (Apr 25, 2016)

Morning ladies,

Hope all you May the Fourth testers (who have held out) get your positive results today. I tested this morning and the stick showed positive immediately. Now all we have to do is hope and pray our little one keeps sticking.

To everyone who's tested early and got a BFN, keep holding on, it ain't over til it's over.
To the ladies who waited to test date and didn't get the positive they were hoping for please don't give up. Keep going until you get your little one. It took 13 years to get this far for us, breathe, believe, receive.

Lots of love and babydust to you all.

Indie xxx


----------



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

11dp3dt BFN


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Indie78 Yay sending you lots of sticky vibes


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Morning 

Woke up with cramps (I think - still doubting my own ability to know if I have cramps lol and I did have spicy food last night so hoping not a bad tummy) feel heavy like I have AF coming so praying it's all good signs ... I'm on way to London for progesterone check ...

I'm 4dp 5dt today so way early to test and I will try and hold out until Tuesday my official date but out of interest what's the earliest anyone has started to see a bfp?

Becky


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mihrimah - I'm not sure how long sorry. A clinic we used did same day but I would hazard a guess that GP results would be the day after. Good luck! 

Indie78 - Congratulations on your BFP! 

Magic2013 - So sorry to hear your news.   Would it be worth testing again in a couple of days? 

Sparklebright - it's way too early to test. Try to stay strong and hold out til your OTD. I know it's difficult because of the way your feeling but if you test too early and it doesn't show anything it might make you feel worse.


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Mihrimah* i too have bloods at GP and they tell me to ring the afternoon the following day so that there is enough time for the results to come back and the doctor to see them.
I too have tested using different brands and get different results on them all - I've been told FRER's are the most sensitive so am going to try and stick with them.

Although this morning i did a CB plus as didn't have a FRER and there is the faintest of second lines ever. I have bloods this morning so keeping everything crossed that the lines ive been getting on FRER's are a good sign.

Good luck to anyone else testing today - May the Fourth be with you! xxx


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Just realised my husband is away on my beta date :-( Tuesday

So we have decided to poas Monday to hopefully get a positive or to prepare ourselves otherwise ... Then I'm going to go for bloods at doctor on Wednesday and get results Thursday (he is home Thursday)

So what's the best poas kit ... Want to give ourselves the best chance of acurate result ... We will be 9dp5dt on Monday so hoping it shows Bfp


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

bk2013 - good luck with your bloods.  

Sparkle Bright - if you've had a fresh cycle with an HCG trigger shot before EC then you might end up getting a false positive if you test too early as the HCG might still be in your system. The beta tests tend to be done 2 days before a HPT (I wasn't sure what you meant by a poas kit?). If you mean home pregnancy test then I've heard first response are very sensitive. Hope this helps. 

Magic - I'm so sorry to hear that. It's truly gutting. Here's a big big hug.  

Indie - congratulations! That's exciting! Hope everything keeps progresses well.  

Hope everyone else is surviving the 2ww ok.


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks .. we have had a frozen cycle so trigger shot shouldnt be an issue xx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*sparklebright* best POAS are First Response Early Response - they are the most sensitive. Clearblue state they are sensitive but that is usually a load of codswallop!!! good luck for next week. xx

AFM - had bloods done this morning with results in tomorrow morning. feel really blurrgh today - got AF type cramps and generally feel not right - FRER this morning was lighter than past 2 days. i told the nurse that this morning when she was taking my blood and she said even though it is commonly assumed that FMU has the highest concentration of HCG this is not always the case. It is dependent on how many times you pee in the night, how much your pee is diluted - apparently water dilutes your pee more than say for eg tea. so i am drinking more tea today that i did yesterday and see what happens later today as testing again as monday's FRER was done later in the day.
keeping everything crossed that this is not a CP.

anyone else testing today - i am sure there were a few 4th of May-ers.

good luck everyone xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Done my blood but have refrained from doinf a pee stick k should know by Friday. 

Symptoms I have is frequent peeing and woken up with sore boobs today (heavy) but could litrally be from the meds so I dunno. 

Congrats to the girls who have had BFP's and to the girls who had had BFN's hang in there xxx


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Treezuk - fingers crossed for the blood results then.  

bk2013 - your almost there too - fingers crossed that the bloods come back good.  

Shine bright - oh yes just noticed it was a FET cycle! Sorry! That's good news though, as it should make earlier testing more reliable.  

xx


----------



## Molly Elizabeth (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I've just been in my local mother are (Plymouth) and they have clear blue digital 2 pack pregnancy tests on sale for £5. I don't know if this is national, but you never know xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks daff xxxx


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

2 days left til OTD & I literally cannot sit still or think about anything else!   Come on Friday!!!


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Well i'm now 14dp2dt, but my test day isn't until Friday! Excited but so scared and nervous too


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Me too Katie!


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm trying to be positive, but lacking hope because it was only a 2dt, so don't know what to think. Also they didn't freeze any either


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Katie - I've really got everything crossed that this is your cycle.   Just remember though that at each round they learn lots of information. Our first cycle gave them a lot of info that helped our embies get further in our 2nd & 3rd cycles (we added IMSI then). It's gutting not to get any frosties - we didn't get any on our first or third cycles either (and 1 on our 2nd cycle). Lots of ladies do manage to get a BFP from a day 2 though, so keep hope & sending big hugs...


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

I think I really am going mad!!

So I've had cramps all day ... Just dull ones (I think) then sat getting nails done and could feel a tiny little pinch on the left but again don't know if I'm imagining it  and then just been to toilet and I think I have some brown spotting (again in doubting myself as I have grey underwear on)

Argghh

How did the testing ladies get on today xx


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Sparkle Bright - you're still very early on so the slight cramps & brown spotting all sound like good signs to me. Could be implantation? Fingers crossed!   Stay strong xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Fx sparkle 

I've done blood test today at GP now have a 2 day wait for the result :/


----------



## Nellienew (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi ladies

So I've been reading this thread for ages and finally plucked up the courage to write. I'm currently 14dp5dt so otd is this Friday 6th and I am literally going insane! I have some symptoms but don't know if it's the meds I'm on. I'm currently taking x2 progesterone tablets three times a day plus progynova X1 tablet 3 times a day. Clexane injection every day plus progesterone oil 3 times a week, oh and lovely vaginal gel 2 a day! Is anyone else on this much meds after transfer? And what clinics are you all at? I'm at CRGH in London. 

Well done to everyone on your BFP

And to the ladies with a BFN DONT give up 😘


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you daffodil123. All stopped today really odd. Feeling a little less stressed about it now. I'm going to be a wreck by test day next week!


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey nellienew  same OTD as me I have no symptoms  at all 😓 I am on Prognova 1 4xa day cyclogest 1 2xaday Asprin, folic acid Innohep injection 1 a day Roll on Friday 🙏🏼🍀🙏🏼🍀


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Nellienew Yep I'm on
Clexane x2 day 
Progynova x3 day
Aspirin
Gestone 2 vials a day
Steroids 
Cyclogest X 3 day 

I'm at ARGC London 

Good luck for Friday


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*nellienew* yes i'm on:
clexane x 1
cyclacur/progynova x 6
baby aspirin x 1
prenisolone x 1
prontogest x 1
all per day
I had tx at Serum, Athens

hope friday is a good day for you xx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi

I'm on:
Clexane  x 1
Progesterone x 3
Folic acid 5mg
Prednisolone (was 20mg now 10mg)

Had extra ovitrelle yesterday to support luteral phase

Blue


----------



## pink_panther (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow, I feel Ive gotten off lightly, 1 progesterone pessary in the morning and 1 in the evening! 
Good luck everyone
Xxx


----------



## Nellienew (Mar 19, 2016)

Morning ladies

So I caved in 1 day before my OTD!!!! and done 2 different pregnancy tests, the results were........BFN!!! Absolutely gutted, this is our first IVF cycle so it hurts a lot, but I will take this one as a massive learning curve for me and my husband. Got to think of the positives we got 10 frozen and most top quality. So now it's back to the clinic to see where we go from here!!!

I'm wishing everyone the best of luck. Sending all the baby dust there is in the world to all of you.
X x


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Nellienew sorry for your BFN 
But good you ah e so many frozen. Maybe ask the clinic if you can do a back to back . Means you can start straight away. I am very impatient so don't like all the waiting 🙏🏼🍀🙏🏼🍀


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

Hello ladies

I'm new on this forum, currently 6dp5dt. I did a test this morning which was negative and although I know it's early I'm struggling with the disappointment. I only have one frostie left after this, and that will be our last try, so it just feels like an impossible dream. Sorry for the negativity - this fertility business really does make you feel like a different person.


----------



## kim2406 (Oct 6, 2015)

Anyone else absolutely convinced this cycle hasn't worked? I'm 5dp3dt today and full of emotions. On my first cycle I was cautiously optimistic but after the devastation of the BFN with that one, I just can't help but be negative, especially with the poor egg quality I had (they got 25 eggs, only 6 fertilised and out of that, they transferred one and I am left with one frostie at day 5). I am having absolutely no symptoms and even though deep down I know this doesn't mean anything, it's still hard not to take it badly. 

Basically, I just feel a bit crazy and it's comforting to come on here and read all your posts so I know it's not just me!

xxxx


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

Kim - I'm with you all the way (see my post above). I feel so negative and certain items hasn't worked, confirmed today by a negative test even though it is early. I took about 6 months off in between my 1st and 2nd FETs and thought I had managed to sort my head out, but all those crazy feelings are coming back right now. I don't really have any good advice for you other than to say you are definitely not alone. I could also say that you just don't know for sure yet that it hasn't worked, but I know what it's like to be told that when you feel so certain it hasn't. I have a theory that we do this (convince ourselves of snow outcome) so we don't get so hurt, but I'm not therapist.


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

quick update - hcg result 3.9 so CP - absolutely devastated after 3 positive POAS.

good luck to everyone else

xx


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Bk2013 - oh no, you poor thing. Big hugs.  

Kim - it's totally understandable the way you are feeling right now. I certainly felt more negative after my first failed cycle. You just have to cling on to the positives of each round & remember they learn a lot at each stage. Fingers crossed that this is your time though.  

ladybird83 - yes it's still very early so don't give up hope (I know it's easier said than done) but you're still in with a good shot.  

Nellienew - sorry to hear that you got a BFN today. Don't forgot to test again tomorrow just in case though. 10 frosties is amazing though (I think that's the highest number I've heard of on here) & I'm sure it will be your time soon.  
Btw I'm just on Cyclogest 400mg twice a day & this time we've added in 20mg prednisolone too. It's interesting how different clinics prescribe totally different meds isn't it?

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all doing ok.

AFM - 1 day til OTD! I managed to resist testing this morning (not sure how!) so I can be in my pupo bubble a little longer!!


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*daffodil123* good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi girls, I'm a wreck right now. I'm 15dp2dt, test day tomorrow and I've just started bleeding for the first time  
I'm thinking its over for me


----------



## Molly Elizabeth (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi girls I'm on one progesterone pesserie every evening. My test day is Monday, but I've been having slight cramps all morning, really feel like I'm coming on


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Blood test result is negative <1 they said  devastated X


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

So sorry to hear that xxx hope ur doing ok xx


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

Trees UK - so sorry for you, hope you are OK. 

Molly - I have my fingers crossed for you.

Katie - I'm sorry for you and hope for the best.

Daffodil - good luck for tomorrow.

Bk2013 - really sad for you right now, hope you're OK?


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you I am doing ok just trying to take it all in tbh and then once hubbys home have a glass of wine and discuss it all ans see where we go from here.


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

My journeys over. My official test date is tomorrow, however started with light and now having heavy bleeding. BFN.


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Treezuk - oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that.   It's really gutting this whole process isn't it? Take it gently & enjoy a hug and a nice glass of wine later.  

Katieg88 - I'm so sorry to hear this.   Really feeling for you right now.     

MollyElizabeth - I hope AF stays away!  

Hugs to everyone else out there xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

So sorry Katie 😘 Xxx 

Thank you daff xxx


----------



## VickieAnna (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind worlds the other day, I've taken a few days and am feeling better. Still feel pregnant which is driving me crazy but goofily once I can stop the pessaries tomorrow that will go! 

Sorry to hear about your CP bk2013, it's such a horrible thing to go through! Keep hoping! 

Treezuk and daffodil123 sorry to hear about your BFN's be kind to yourselves and take a few days to help heal slightly. So sorry for you both! 

X


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm sorry for those getting BFN ... It is awful I have been there!

I'm still hoping ... Feel a bit twingy and can pin point a place I keep getting pinches and feel bloated and sluggish but I dare not let myself think too much .. Driving myself insane 

Xx


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

VickieAnna - you gave me a shock then coz I haven't tested yet!   I think it was Katie you were meaning.  

OTD is tomorrow for me - fingers crossed! So nervous now! Eeek! 

Good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## pink_panther (Feb 2, 2016)

It's a   For me today! It feels very surreal!!!! Good luck everyone else! 
Xxx


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

pink_panther Thats amazing news - congratulations 

I have woke up 6dp5dt and feel boiling hot and like I have a hangover. I was at my mother in laws last night and they were drinking wine (i wasnt obviously) but the first thought this morning was how much did i have .. hoping it is a good sign  

Desperate to know now!!


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Yay congratulations Pink!!! Whoop!!💙💗💙💗🍼

Good luck to everyone testing today 🍀

Love and hugs to those who've had awful bfn xxx 😢😥


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Congratulations Pink Panther! Great news!  

AFM - OMG! We got a BFP! It's third time lucky for us I think.   One line was lighter than the other but I've done 3 tests (including 2 first response ones). Still in total disbelief! I didn't want to jinx myself the other day but my light spotting didn't last long & was mainly brown & I haven't had any more bleeding for about 3 days now which is a good sign. Popping to the doctor later to see if she can do a blood test. Eek!


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

daffodil123 Yay another amazing result ... Congratulations 

Hello What's the earliest anyone has had a positive on the home kits?

Also I got progesterone levels done on Wednesday and it was 158 ... 2 days earlier was 146 ... Does anyone know if this is a good sign? 

Xx


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey all . Total shock I got a BFP HCG 275 😃😃😃😃


----------



## emmalf28 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi everyone its my first time on here. Congratulations to everyone who has had their BFP I'm so pleased for you! Yay daffodil my cycle buddy!!! You give all of the rest of us hope that there is a happy outcome out there!

My condolences for anyone who has got a negative result it must be devestationg after going through all the treatment leading up to it. I hope you all find a way to come to terms with it and move on with this awful process it. Fingers crossed your time will come soon x

I'm 4dp5dt with a compacting embryo and an 8 cell they said they might as well put back. For the last 2 days I have felt euphoric and positive that something magical could happen but today I feel so convinced it hasn't worked and have been crying on and off all morning at work. Nothing has changed today and I feel no symptoms of anything apart from the odd cramp here and there and very sore boobs. Anyone have any advice on how to cope with the extremes of emotions?

Baby dust to all still to test xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Congratulations to all the bfp ladies xxx


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Emmaalf I have had no symptoms at all so don't read into anything .. 
Just try and carry on as normal and keep busy .. Xx


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Penelope15 - congratulations!  

Emmalf28 - thanks  I was feeling just the same as you at 4-5 days post transfer & a few days ago I had convinced myself it hadn't worked! I was feeling like AF was on her way & had a bit of brown spotting, but it's since stopped a few days ago & all I'm getting now is occasional twinges. Try & be positive (I know it's easier said than done) & I've got everything crossed that this is your time.   

Sparkle bright - I don't know much about progesterone levels I'm afraid. I probably should now though!   I've only ever tested 1 day early before but always had a BFN on my previous 2 cycles, but this time around I held out testing until OTD & I'm glad I did as seeing one line fainter than the other was weird, even on OTD! You kind of expect it to blow up on you or sing congratulations when you get a positive & it left me double-guessing myself so I'm glad I didn't do it yesterday now! Hope that helps xx


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Penelope15 Fantastic - congratulations xx

daffodil123 Thanks  I am driving myself insane and my beta isnt due until Tuesday so I know i would get a negative if I test but it is killing me!!!


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

My test was positive and just had terrible news. My GP said hcg has fallen from 139 to 80 in two days. It was very early days but I was so happy as I had been testing positive from about a week before my test date. 

I just feel so so so sad, ready to give up the whole thing. Was our first try with donated egg blastocyst. No bleeding yet.

Does anyone have any experience of this? Why did this happen to me? I am worried there is something wrong with me that I miscarry and this will never work. Just so devastated...


----------



## Shine bright (Nov 17, 2014)

Big congratulations to all the ladies with BFP !!  
Hope everyone is ok


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Mihrimah - I have been through this with another pregnancy I had and unfortunately if the hcg is falling it usually indicates that the pregnancy is ending I am so sorry and they should have really adviced you of this please just keep talking to the dr and getting the hcg measured because it's important to make sure that if it is a loss it falls back to negative otherwise you could require another procedure. I'm so sorry to have to say that xxxx


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Mihrimah - I'm so so sorry to hear that huni. Big hugs xxxx  

Treezuk - good advice xx


----------



## Molly Elizabeth (Apr 22, 2016)

Congratulations to those ladies that have a BFP. I still have 3 days until my test, but I am having slight cramps and am convinced it hasn't worked as I feel like AF is just around the corner x


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

Happy for all your BFPs, ladies! 

And at the same time very sorry for ghetto BFNs, CPs and early losses - this can feel like a cruel world sometimes.


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

Didn't mean ghetto obviously - damn predictive text!


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Morning everyone 

Just wondering has anyone been testing out their trigger? 

I had to have a 2nd one on Wednesday morning and I tested Thursday and it was there, tested today and nothing. Is that quail to be gone? Or does a second shot not affect tests or stay in body the same way? I'm 7dp2dt - I know I'm not looking for a bfp yet but is it weird to be gone already?

Blue x


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Molly - don't give up hope yet. 5 days before I got my BFP I felt like AF was coming on & started spotting, but then it all stopped & was just replaced with the occasional twinge, so fingers crossed for you! Apparently early pregnancy & AF can give you similar symptoms. 

Blue - I've never tested out my trigger I'm afraid.

Ladybird - your ghetto bit made me laugh!

AFM - I've done another pregnancy test today & it's conclusive! BFP! Instead of getting one with lines on I got a Clear Blue one which tells you how many weeks you are. Pregnant 2-3 weeks. Yey!


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Morning everyone 

I was at a wedding yesterday and woke up with boobs like melons .... Which made getting into the bridesmaid dress fun ... Felt like a balloon all day as well ... Plus had AF cramps and spotting all day ..., yesterday was 7dp5dt so I'm praying it was implantation... But worried that seems late? We did do a FET and I think they can be late ... Woke up today and feel really hungover though didn't drink ... Test day is Tuesday ... So tempted to do a home kit today  

X


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparkle bright 
I never had any symptoms at allo the 2ww 
Only got a feeling of sore bobs yesterday which makes me 11do5dt . 🙏🏼🍀🙏🏼🍀


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

It's a BFN for me. Only our first round of IUI so not surprising. Not even sure how I'm feeling yet tbh. It's what I expected so will just power on through to the next cycle when AF arrives.

My only worry is the quality of my eggs. I have pcos and read somewhere you can do IUI till the cows come home but it's only IVF that can tell you if your eggs don't have abnormalities?

Congrats to all those new mummies to be out there, it gives me hope!

Xxx


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Penelope15 The fact it is so different for everyone makes it so hard to know ... i feel different this time- last 2 WW I felt nothing and got BFN .. i am 8Dp5DT and my test is on Tuesday so hoping to get a bfp...but who knows i guess this could be the progesterone 

ARGHHHH


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparkle bright 
I have had not symptoms with any of my cycles it's only last 2 days I boobs feel a tiny bit sore when I wake up other than nothing . Fx for you on Tuesday.
Pray my bean stays 🙏🏼🍀🙏🏼🍀


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

So the tww madness is in its stride tonight!

I'm aching head to toe! Back, legs, arm and esp elbows! I haven't done excerise just usual life activities - lower belly is tender and hurts if I get up too quickly - I get a sharp stabbing pain. 

8dp2dt... Hmmmm I don't know... Just silently sending my self mad!

Blue x


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Morning 
Well I'm 9dp 5dt today and I did a first response and got BFN .... I'm guessing that's it for this one. Beta due tomorrow and meant to be in London but don't know if I can face that trip to find out it's no (you wait around for results) - last time it was awful getting train home after. 

So I might try and get into the doctors tomorrow and then it's 2 days for results but at least I'm home ... I guess I know the outcome

Need to think about what's next we still have 6 frozen but I feel like it's just not going to happen and maybe we should look at surrogacy 

Xx


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi ladies

Good luck all of you on your 2ww... keep busy !

I'm just on my Down Reg at the moment but wondered about what you should and shouldn't do in the 2ww... any advice would be very much appreciated.... for example would you go to the gym and yoga? or just walk everyday etc? should you just sit about on your transfer day and rest or should you purposely go for a walk etc? as heard may help with implantation??

thank you ladies xxx i hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

My clinictold me to rest for first few days and then not to do anything more than you would normally do exercise wise and nothing too strenuous. 

Last time I did walk lots and got a negative...this timeI have rested lots and looks like I am still heading fora negative.

I'd say keep busy or sleep for 2 weeks - the hard part is not thinking about it 247 xx

Good luck


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi Everyone - Can I join this one.....I'm 4dp5dt and am looking for symptoms but haven't really got any other than slightly sore boobs, but I get these before AF so can't really class it as a symptom....I'm pretty thirsty though. Don't know how I'm going to get through next 5 days till I can test as am really anxious to know if it has worked and know if it hasn't I'm going to be devestated. I have hope.....I'm also quite excited too thinking about it working....then I'm scared to get my hopes too high!!


----------



## kim2406 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey ladies, I need a bit of advice/reassurance please!!! I am 9dp3dt and last night and this morning, I had brown spotting. This has now turned pinky/red but only a little bit and only when I wipe. My AF is due tomorrow so I am praying it isn't that but if it was implantation, wouldn't that only be brown? I was starting to let a bit of excitement creep in as my AF started really early last cycle, a week before OTD but am thinking it's all over now. I will increase my progesterone and stop the clexane like the clinic advised at ET if I started to bleed but am really believing this is it.  

My OTD is Wednesday so am praying it does not get any heavier.

x


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi Kim - Thinking of you.....my sister had a lot of bleeding early in her pregnancy, but still went on to have a healthy baby girl. My clinic said not to think it's all over if you have light bleeding - Can you call your clinic? They may do a blood test if you are so close to test day to check for HCG/ Progesterone. Fingers crossed for you it is implantation bleeding


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

Daffodil - happy to inject some humour into the 2ww.

Blueestone - I have tested out my trigger a couple of times. Once it stayed in my system for the full 10 days and I was almost hoping it was a BFP after all, but other times it wasn't there at all. So in short, I think it is very possible for it not to show on a test. Doubt it has anything to do with it being a second trigger etc, but all to do with your body and metabolism at the time. 

Sparkle - it could be implantation, I don't think there is a set rule for when embroys actually attach. Besides, that spotting has to travel a little way before you see it  

CMJ - I would say for your own sanity to live life as normally as possible. By that I mean do what you want to do (within reason). If you want to rest more, watch more TV, eat more fruit then go ahead and do that. If exercise and keeping active is important to you, as it is for me, then I would say to carry on but in moderation and in a toned down fashion. For example, I enjoy running but I have gone walking instead to avoid the impact. Yoga should be fine, except some backbend poses, but if you have an instructor I would just tell her so she is aware. There are also some good pregnancy exercise DVDs you can do at home during the 2ww - I have found that extremely useful. Might be a good idea to take it easy (no bouncing, jumping or running) for 2-4 days after transfer as this is a very critical time for the embryo to make it's way into the lining. I have tried to adopt the rule that if it is going to happen it will regardless of what I do. That way I don't have to feel bad for doing/not doing something.

FaithHopeLove - this is a club for mixed emotions. Welcome and good luck!

Kim - hoping for the best for you. Some people do bleed during pregnancy so all hope is not lost until OTD.


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

ladybird83 Thanks I testedthis morning and got a negitive - hoping its implanted late and just not enough HCG to pick up on urine tests yet ... but loosing hope now ... Beta tomorrow


----------



## Jelby (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello all. Excited to be here. One embie back inside today. Let the waiting commence!


----------



## bofagal (May 4, 2016)

Hi everyone. Joining you for the next couple of weeks roller coaster ride. 1 3d embie transferred today. 2ww madness has started already with the lyrics of a song leaving the clinic and then driving behind a car on motorway which had the regi ending "BFP". Made me laugh and smile and hopefully the positive vibes will help.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## sfj (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi ladies, could I join the thread please? I had two 3 day embies transferred Saturday.  OTD 20th May. Had a bit of cramping today but I think it's the progesterone side effects. Xx 

Baby dust to all. Xx


----------



## bofagal (May 4, 2016)

Welcome sfj - fingers crossed it was implantation cramping


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi ladies,

This is just a quick one as lots to catch up on!

Kim - how is the bleeding now? Has it got any heavier? Implantation/pregnancy bleeding can be pink/red, not just brown, but it depends on how heavy it is. If there's lots of it & it's clumpy then it's often not a good sign but just some spotting/bleeding can be normal. I hope this helps.

Sparkle bright - I'm thinking of you tomorrow xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Amyflo74 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello all. Im trying desperately to ignore this 2ww limbo, but not doing well. This is my second cycle of ivf, with donor sperm, flying solo as a single woman hoping for a bfp. Its 7 days since egg collection,  5 days since transfer. I've really low amh, and only had one fertilised egg of 2 collected. I had such sore boobs initially, now nothing, except for heat rash which sadly I know is not pregnancy related. Ive had no twinges, mild backache yesterday but nothing else. My test day is next week but feeling quite hopeless about it all. I'm trying to get on with life as usual but just feel !ike I'm in a deep state of denial about it, and Im just smiling on the outside - 'keeping fingers crossed' but inside convinced its bfn again..so hard to stay positive.. Does anyone relate to this, how do you stay positive?


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Welcome Amy......I completely relate to this, I've woken up this morning with bad period like cramps & still have 4 days to go till test day so feel like it's not worked.....it's so hard keeping emotions under control.....last night I was feeling quite positive about it, but now not so much   Hoping I'm just one of those people who get cramps with a BFP or implantation......finding the waiting the hardest bit of the whole process


----------



## bofagal (May 4, 2016)

Hi amyflo
Hang in there. You're 7 days in. Remember some people have no symptoms at all.
I think the cramping can also be minor so some people may miss it or put it down to something else.  I know I had a small show and I actually thought it was because the embie hadn't implanted. 

During my first cycle I tried to keep telling myself not to over analyse and that if its meant to be its meant to be. I didn't even test myself before otd. Looking back my first real sign was needing to get up for a pee during the night. That was about 2 days before otd.
Think night times are worse as our minds run wild. Try and keep yourself occupied and maybe try doing something to help you relax walk, swim? 

Hope - just seen your message come through. Stay positive. It could be some early stretching.  

I'm only 1dpt so I've got this roller coaster ahead of me and know exactly how you both feel. I guess we all do on this thread. It's so good to have this thread to share those things going on in our head that we don't necessarily want to share with anyone else.  So on that note, always hear to listen.

Have a good day x


----------



## bofagal (May 4, 2016)

Amyflo - I should've said I tested BFP after first cycle. And also I only now look back at the peeing thing as a sign. At the time I told myself that it was probably because I was drinking more water and not wine like a usual Saturday night ;-) So I was in denial and I guess was trying to protect myself from disappointment. May you be well, may you be happy, may you be pregnant x


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Morning all

Good luck everyone who's testing today!! Got everything crossed for u!!🍀🍀🍀🍀


I have a question re prednisone- my joints feel weak and arms feel deadish- could this be the pred? Woke up feeling pretty crappie today - impending doom of bfn and generally off and sluggish - also feel enourmous - bloated and big faced!!
Bleurgh!!

Blue x


----------



## Molly Elizabeth (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi ladies, I tested yesterday and got a BFN. Now awaiting for the dreaded AF to show its ugly head. I'm looking forward to trying again though in July  Good luck to everyone who has not tested xx


----------



## bofagal (May 4, 2016)

Hi there

Blue - sorry have no idea. Is it something you take every day? Try to stay positive.

I only have an ovitrelle shot to take tomorrow. The clinic says the timing doesn't matter at all.  What's everyone else done? Or have other clinics said anything different?

Bofagal x


----------



## bofagal (May 4, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Molly 😔 
Well done on looking ahead positively to the next opportunity.
X


----------



## here&#039;s_hoping (Oct 21, 2013)

Morning ladies, good luck to all testing today fx for you all.
My OTD is Friday 13th so we decided to test Thursday 14th, throughout the 2ww I've felt quite positive with sore boobs and queasiness and cramps.  After a rough night of hot flushes and sharp abdomen pains I didn't feel too positive and I couldn't hold out any longer so I tested BFN!!
Can anyone tell me, we have another IUI before moving on to IVF, can we request the IVF before the IUI


----------



## pickles43 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi ladies ..... Not posted on here for a while but I have been reading your stories 
I caved in and tested this morning at 13dp2dt and it was a BFP !!!!! So happy right now words can't explain it in utter shock ! Please stay with with us little one (s) !!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Congratulations Pickles - So happy for you ☺! 

Sorry to hear about your BFN Molly - Good to hear your being positive and looking forward to next try  

Pain in my right side is really playing on my mind today......focusing is going to be difficult!!


----------



## kim2406 (Oct 6, 2015)

Quick update, my AF has definitely arrived  

I made it further than last time at least I guess (I was 5 days away from OTD when AF arrived). Will go in for the blood test tomorrow as the clinic likes you to still go but not holding out any hope.

I don't understand why it is not working, it's such a mind   !


----------



## daffodil123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Kim - oh no, I'm sorry to hear that AF has arrived.   Once you've had a test done at the clinic, try & book a consultation to review how the cycle went & get ideas for next time. Take it gently & make sure you give yourself lots of treats. Maybe book a holiday or a mini-break so you've got something to look forward to. Big hugs.  

Molly - I'm so sorry to hear your news too. It's a really gutting process. Here's a huge hug 

Pickles - congratulations - exciting!  

Blue - I'm not sure about the pred but if it gets any worse maybe call your clinic.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

Kim - I'm so sorry. Be kind to yourself. I agree with Daffodil - you need to review the cycle with a follow-up to understand more about what is going wrong. Big hugs. 

Molly - sorry to hear your news too, but looking forward is the only thing you can do.

Pickles - congratulations!!!!

Here's hoping - my clinic would pretty much let us do what we wanted, but they we were paying for it - I'm guessing you are funded? I would say it's worth an ask - the worst they can say is no. Also, do test on OTD - you never know.

Bofagal - I'm not sure I'm following the Ovitrelle thing. Why are you taking that in the 2ww? If I'm being really stupid now, please excuse me. Whenever I have taken it (before transfer) my clinic has always told me an exact time.

Blue - I have no idea, sorry.

Amyflo - I totally relate to you. I was convinced this cycle had not worked but tested positive on Sunday so I am on total shock and still have to check every day that it's still there! I have no symptoms and felt completely normal after transfer. Do you have anyone to talk to about your treatment? I'm not sure I would still be here if I didn't have my partner. Obviously, treatment can put strain on relationships, but is there a friend or family member you can talk honestly to? I think the stakes are so high and any little thing can really make you change the way you feel - it is so emotional and the toll it takes to go through this should not be underestimated. If you prefer to talk to a stranger then councelling is well worth it in my opinion. I consider myself a mentally strong person who is able to cope with most **** thrown at me, but I reluctantly took myself off to see a councellor whilst on a break before this cycle and it was helpful because I could be brutally honest, jealousy and all. It is very dangerous to hide behind a mask for any length of time - it will catch up with you in the end. Believe me, I have been there. Obviously it is far too early for you to say this cycle has not worked - I tested at 5dp and got a BFN. If you get a BFP you will be very happy, but there are still worries and waiting and mixed emotions ahead on a very long journey. I guess what I am trying to say is that I would try to sort this out now so it doesn't stay with you forever.

AFM - As mentioned above I have caved in and tested early. It's a BFP but I'm now worried the line of FRER is not getting darker (I have tested in the morning for 3 days now). At the same time though the line is not getting lighter and I got 1-2 weeks on a ClearBlue. OTD is Thursday so I am just hoping for the best.


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi
Did my bloods today - result is Thursday ... I'm 10dp5dt and my clinic told me that just because I'm bfn yesterday it could be that implantation late or not enough HCg yet .... So I'm trying to stay hopeful but I am also being realistic  

X


----------



## emmalf28 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sparkle right good luck for your bloods. Its so hard not testing early I caved!  It's better to prepare yourself early I think and then a positive would seem even more amazing x

Ladybird83 I hope those lines stay put and you get your official bfp soon. Only 2 more sleeps! X

Kim2406 I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work out. I hope you are feeling alright and manage to stay positive for next time. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy x

Faithlovehope hope your pain has eased up. There are so many things to worry about during this process x

Pickles congratulations on your bfp that's fantastic news! Stay right where you are little one! X

Here's hoping I know own it's hard to stay positive but today is very early to be testing so there's still plenty of hope. Seeing a negative knocks uou for 6 though. I had the same thing happened today and my otd is Friday.  Rubbish start to the day! X

Molly sorry about your bfn it's horrible. I hope next time goes better for you and take care til then x

I hope everyone else is doing OK and good luck to anyone testing tomorrow x

More bright red blood all day today so pretty sure af will be here tomorrow. I've never got this far before so do I call the clinic if af does start before otd on Friday? X


----------



## queenprincess (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi everyone can I join you?
Going slightly mad in my 2ww although only 4dp5dt! 
I've been having bad cramps which I get before I start my period so guessing it's not worked. For some really crazy reason decided to test on day 3......what was I thinking strangely enough BFN!

Anyway congratulations to pickles and ladybird, please don't give up Sparkle! Sorry to hear that emmalf!


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi there, thought I would find a 2ww board! I am 7dp2dt! Since 1dpt I've had aches and shooting pains in my uterus - oh what is going on!!!!! I've been pregnant before so know what it feels like and I'm feeling hopeful. But was wondering when your period comes if the process hasn't worked? I'm with argc and am on progesterone injections and pessaries - any ideas ladies or similar experiences. It just seemed odd having these aches and pains so early as Implantation couldn't have started that early. I guess it's also too early to test as implantation might not have completed yet?
Hope everyone isn't going as crazy as meeeeeeeeee!


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi
I'm with ARGC too xx and yes I'm crazy!!

Could be start of implantation .. Fingers crossed xx

Becky


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi becky - when is your test date? Did you test yourself?


----------



## Amyflo74 (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you ladies for your kind words of support, it is a real comfort to have everyone out there, knowing that we're all sharing similar experiences. 
Ladybird 83, thank you.  Yes, I've been having counselling support following a miscarriage and baf relationahip break up last year. She's invaluable to me, but things steel feel tough, last night particularly. These hormones have made me feel like Jackyl and Hyde! 
Up and down all the time....


----------



## bofagal (May 4, 2016)

Evening all

Kim and emmalf sorry to hear your news. Hope you're both doing ok.

Sparklebright - hang in there and keep the faith.

Pickles huge congrats

Welcome queenprincess and hmp - I'm already on here and am only 1dp3dt!,, lol

Ladybird - I had a 3dt and was told the ovitrelle is hormone support for the embie. I had 2x FET which were 5dt and clinic administered ovitrelle on day of FET. So tomorrow my embie is 5d. I don't do anything else in terms of drugs. Sounds like others have suppositories etc to take which sounds horrendous.

Sleep well everyone. Night night x


----------



## Amyflo74 (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you ladies for your kind words of support, it is a real comfort to have everyone out there, knowing that we're all sharing similar experiences. 
Ladybird 83, thank you.  Yes, I've been having counselling support following a miscarriage and baf relationahip break up last year. She's invaluable to me, but thing feel tough, last night particularly. These hormones have made me feel like Jackyl and Hyde! 
Up and down all the time....


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

HMP said:


> Hi becky - when is your test date? Did you test yourself?


Hi test date was yesterday but I did it locally so results tomorrow ... I tested on Sunday and Monday and got Negitive on the urine ones ... I've been having spotting around 5/6/7 dp 5dt which may have been implantation and takes a few days for the HCg to rise so tested 8/9dp and may have been too low .... Feels like clutching at straws but trying to stay positive

Becky


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi
I've also tested a day before my beta and it's a bfn for me - 11dp2dt... Not holding out any hope for tomorrow's hpt or beta... Damn it.

Blue x


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Ah I see becky - you are testing locally. I've tested 8dp2dt and its negative - do you guys think this is too early and there is still hope?
Just last time round with my daughter I was getting a positive at 10 days?
I've had cramps and aches from 1dp2dt up until yesterday but feel 'normal' today.
Any opinions appreciated!

And you never know blue! Everything crossed for you x


----------



## queenprincess (Jul 16, 2014)

Still hope blue! I'll keep everything crossed!

HMP hopefully good sign!  I've had cramps too which I get before my period or if I take norathisterone! Clinic said it's the progesterone suppositories but I can help thinking it's AF! Maybe if there suddenly stopped means no AF!!!!!!!


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Blueestone Sorry to hear this .. its pants but i gues until the beta confirms it there is still a chance  - thats what I am trying to tell myself anyway :-(


----------



## CazzAngel (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi ladies,
Hope you don't mind me joining in this topic

I have 9days left on my 2ww and it seems like it's never going down lol.
I have very sore boobs/nipples when my bf or anyone touches or brushes past me so I'm hoping this is a good sign  
I did cheat and tried the cheap test I had this morning but negative so hopefully it's too early to pick it up just yet, going to get the clear blue one over weekend to test maybe Monday.

Fingers crossed for all you ladies and sending lots of baby dust


----------



## emmah1404 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi all, 

I have stopped spotting...it never changed from brown! I'm still in the running  , although a negative test this morning 9dp5dt. Has anyone else tested positive after a negative at 9dp5dt?       

Cazz Angel - this is the worst bit, the days drag, yesterday it was 10am and i would have sworn that it was at least midday! And im really busy at work after having 2 weeks off (says me on fertilityfriends)
Becky – good luck, fingers are crossed! 
Amyflo – I have been monitoring & waiting for symptoms (any symptoms) which don't seem to be coming! Ive had hope, laughter, frustration & desperation! This 2ww is cruel.
HMP – you’re not our until your test date!  This is the mantra I’m telling myself atm. 
Hope everyone else is OK! 
Emma

Cazz Angel - have they given you an indication on how far through the menopuase you are? I'm 31 and was diagnosed with early menopause last year. I've never known anyone else this young to go through it.


----------



## CazzAngel (Feb 23, 2014)

Emma......no they just said I was showing signs of early menopause they never really said anything else     
I should have really questioned it but never thought at the time.


----------



## emmah1404 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi CazzAngel - they told me i have 4 follicles left  
The indication that i was given was i haven't got very long left. I didn't have a clue! Was a huge surprise to me, the initial tests from our doctors indicated a problem with my partners sperm & i got told all my tests were normal.....when i spoke to my consultant she couldn't believe i hadn't been told 2 years ago.


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

Sorry for the lack of personals, but I can't focus today. I decided to have something beta this morning, one day before OTD, as my lines have only got very marginally darker since Sunday. Should have results around 5pm so today must be the slowest day ever. I can't believe it's only lunchtime - I'm exhausted already. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Ladybird - if you have lines you are pregnant!!! Positive thinking!!!!! I tested for 5 days when I was pregnant with my daughter and the line barely changed so don't worry! X


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

thank you very much ladies for your advice.

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## CazzAngel (Feb 23, 2014)

Emma....I was only told it could be the start off an early menopause when I went to have IVF two years ago that was due to my ex having a few medical problems which meant he was infertile  we had to have a donor sperm .....so I was shocked when they said I'm could be showing signs of early menopause but because the first IVF treatment worked I never really thought much more off it...... (Sadly our little boy was very poorly but that's not for this convo)

So here I am hoping that I still a few more years to try for the longed for rainbow baby 

Ladybird..... Sending u love....think positive Hun two lines no matter how light or dark are a good sign so like HMP said try not worry.


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

As a matter of interest has anyone on here had aches and pains during 2 ww but got a negative? I just don't know why I've got symptoms if I'm not pregnant!!! Arrrgghhhh!


----------



## CazzAngel (Feb 23, 2014)

HMP...... My OTD is the 19th/20th and I have very sore boobs/nipples and feel heavy and also cramps on and off This morning pinkish spotting when I wiped (sorry tmi lol)
Tested this morning but negative, so just waiting till nearer OTD to test again 
When is/was you OTD Hun ??


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

HMP - Thank you, I am positive, honestly, it just doesn't feel real. I keep thinking it will be taken away from me soon because it always has in the past. I find it very difficult not to worry when it has taken so much physically, mentally and financially to get to this point.


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

My test date is Monday 16th! I just don't see how I can have symptoms but not be pregnant! 5 more days for me! My boobs are fine and I've had no spotting. But I had no spotting with my daughter last time either. Im obviously happy to do another cycle but it's just so long winded at my clinic and so boring and hard work going in every day - nice to know someone else has cramping too though. Fingers crossed for everyone btw x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi can i join this thread as i really need support of other ladies who are in the 2ww as i am going crazy. I had fet on thurs 5th may and otd has been set for tues 17th may. I don't have any symptoms but I am getting a lot of af cramps. Both in my failed cycle and in my successful cycle i spotted at 7dp5dt which means that if it's going to happen again it will happen tomorrow. I am dring myself crazy because i cannot take it easy as i already have an 18 month old.

Is anyone testing early?


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Evan - I have a 15 month old - soooooo can't take it easy! Lifting buggy all day lifting dd in and out the car etc... Changing nappies cleaning up toys! impossible!
We all have to remain focussed! Last time when I did this I was working so it was much easier to switch off! Not so easy this time. Your test date is th day after mine - are you going to test early yourself? X
I tested today at 8dp2dt and its negative but I'm hoping it could be too early - what do you ladies think?


----------



## CazzAngel (Feb 23, 2014)

HMP ....... Maybe it's just too early to show up on the test at the moment, hopefully your symptoms and mine are good signs   Fingers crossed.
ive only noticed the spotting when I wiped so not sure if that's even a sign or not haha ..... But my bf can't even touch hug me without my boobs hurting or nipples stinging, been like this for about a week so not sure if it's even a pregnancy sign lol. The 2ww makes you paranoid about every slight twinge hahaha 

Evan..".. Omg how weird that you are in this 2ww thread when we were in the same one about 2yrs ago, I recognise your name lol
Good luck Hun fingers crossed for you.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Cazzangel.yes it is strange. I am glad you managed to move on and find the strength to try again.

HMP i think it's a bit too early to test. I might test early if i start bleeding as usual at 7dp5dt but at the moment i love the idea of clinging to hope so i don't think i will test just yet. Las time i got a bfp at 9dp5dt

HMP by the way if you are on any progesterone pessaries their side effects can minic af symptoms as well as pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## queenprincess (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi Evan you and I are on the same dates. I'm testing 17th it seems so far away!

Alison


----------



## CazzAngel (Feb 23, 2014)

Evan..... I took some time out after my loss but yeah I think it's helped that my bf wants kids too so fingers crossed.
Good luck to all off you too


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi HMP my test date is Sunday 15th and yesterday I had cramping, which made me nervous......I tested early this morning and got a BFN, felt quite positive despite the test today really......I'm hoping the cramping yesterday may be late implantation and it's just to early to tell with a test yet.......still feeling really thirsty and have slightly sore boobs but this seems to change every day some days I think it's gone then it comes back


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

queenprincess i agree. The first two days passed very quickly but now time seems as if it has stopped completely.  

Cazzangel best of luck to you. I hope you get your bfp after everything you have been through.

Faithhope you may be testing too early.  Someone sent me the following timeline :

1 day post transfer - Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2 days post transfer - Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3 days post transfer - Implantation begins, as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4 days post transfer - Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5 days post transfer - Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6 days post transfer - Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9 days post transfer - HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## queenprincess (Jul 16, 2014)

Evan that's helpful thanks x


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes I'm on progesterone pessaries and injections - I guess I'm just comparing to last time! But I guess every cycle can be different even for the same person! 5 days to go so let's keep positive for that positive!

And faith hope you are one day ahead of me. I have read a few things that say that people got their first positive home test on day 12 and it was still very faint. So I'm going to wait a couple more days before testing again! We are just eager beavers! Ha ha!


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

My beta is only 24. Need another test on Friday if HPT I'd still positive. Looks like it might be a CP. Really feel like this is not meant to be for me.


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Tomorrow I am 12dp5dt and get my beta results ... Tested at 9dp and got Negitive on the home kits ... May try another urine test in the morning to be prepared ... If I am pregnant it should show now ... Not sure what to do :-(


----------



## kim2406 (Oct 6, 2015)

Please help me ladies!!! Definitely think AF is here and has been for a few days as you know but just got a message from my nurse, hcg is 45.9 and congratulations!!! How can this be? I am really bleeding and have a terrible stomachache. Could this be a chemical? She wants me to go in on Friday for another blood test to check.

Xxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Kim when i had my successful cycle i had af cramps and bleeding for two and a half weeks. You need to have another blood test to check whether the hcg level doubles.  At this stage it should double approximately every 2 to 3 days. 

Best of luck xxx


----------



## bofagal (May 4, 2016)

Hi Kim

I feel your pain. I had this last year (Aug) and found myself obsessing over hcg levels. I too had an hcg of 45 but no bleeding. However I felt that it was different to my first successful pregnancy and so prepared myself for the worst. I went back 3 days later, bleeding was starting and my hcg had dropped to 30s. I had a chemical pregnancy :-(

I say all this and it could be totally different for you And so your next test will be your only way of knowing either way. I don't want to tell you my story to make you disheartened but I know that I wanted to know what the likely outcome was before next test so I could prepare myself.

Fingers crossed its a different outcome for you.

Big hug
X


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

Chemical. No more words.


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

So sorry lady xxx this whole process is so hard xxx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Morning all

Just done my frer prior to beta and there's a squinter of a line ... Soooo faint but def different to my early one yesterday. Got beta at 930 going to get a cbd on way to clinic....


----------



## sfj (Jan 10, 2016)

Morning ladies, 

Lady I'm so sorry that it ishould a chemical. Thinking of you. 

I'm 5pd3dt today, (.)(.) are still quite sore and heavy, and now I have a cold and (sorry tmi) loose stools. Been having a few twinges in my back too. Hope they're good sihlgns but I think it's all to do with the progesterone pessaries. Xx


----------



## CazzAngel (Feb 23, 2014)

Lady.....so sorry, thinking off you.  

Sfj.......my boobs are very sore too and look bigger (swollen) feeling hot then cold, on and off cramps too hoping it's all  a good sign. My OTD is same as yours 20th it seems to be taking forever to come around


----------



## sfj (Jan 10, 2016)

Caz we are getting the same symptoms. I've been hot and cold too. Hoping it's a BFP for both of us.


----------



## CazzAngel (Feb 23, 2014)

Sfj....... Yeah fingers crossed


----------



## gmont (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi everyone. 
I'm currently in the 2ww following FET of a single 5 day blastocyst last Friday. Saturday (1dp5dt) I started to bleed, rang consultant and he said he noticed he had irritated my cervix and it could be as a result of that. The bleeding (sometimes pink, sometimes brown sorry tmi) has continued on and off since then. I passed two small clots on Sunday evening. Spoke to my consultant again Monday and he said I had to sit tight and wait it out. Easier said than done huh? I took it upon myself to go for a beta HCG Monday afternoon (3dp5dt) and the result came back negative. Devastated is not the word. Weird thing is as of yesterday evening (5dp5dt) bleeding has now completely stopped when I went to bed I had a sharp pain on and off in the exact site where they put the embryo. Am I clutching at straws that my little embryo could have been a late implanter? Would the BHCG showed up at least something 3dp5dt? I'm currently on 2mg of Progynova 3 times a day and 2 x 400mg Clyclogest. I know I'm probably clutching on to the thought of being PG for dear life however i've also felt dizzy on and off too. Again could be the hormones but also saw on some of the published IVF timelines that sometimes HCG may not be secreted in to the blood until 6dp5dt. Any replies gratefully received no matter good or bad xxx Thanks in advance and good luck to you all. x


----------



## gmont (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi everyone. 
I'm currently in the 2ww following FET of a single 5 day blastocyst last Friday. Saturday (1dp5dt) I started to bleed, rang consultant and he said he noticed he had irritated my cervix and it could be as a result of that. The bleeding (sometimes pink, sometimes brown sorry tmi) has continued on and off since then. I passed two small clots on Sunday evening. Spoke to my consultant again Monday and he said I had to sit tight and wait it out. Easier said than done huh? I took it upon myself to go for a beta HCG Monday afternoon (3dp5dt) and the result came back negative. Devastated is not the word. Weird thing is as of yesterday evening (5dp5dt) bleeding has now completely stopped when I went to bed I had a sharp pain on and off in the exact site where they put the embryo. Am I clutching at straws that my little embryo could have been a late implanter? Would the BHCG showed up at least something 3dp5dt? I'm currently on 2mg of Progynova 3 times a day and 2 x 400mg Clyclogest. I know I'm probably clutching on to the thought of being PG for dear life however i've also felt dizzy on and off too. Again could be the hormones but also saw on some of the published IVF timelines that sometimes HCG may not be secreted in to the blood until 6dp5dt. Any replies gratefully received no matter good or bad xxx Thanks in advance and good luck to you all. x


----------



## gmont (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for responding. I've been driving myself mad. Do you think even with the two blood clots? I'm trying my best not to test before OTD.


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi guys! Thinking of you all today:

Welcome gmont - try to stay positive I know it's hard with all the hormones, but if it's not like a normal period hope is not lost.....it may have been implantation bleeding.

I'm now 7dp5dt....today my boobs have stopped hurting, I've got bad period like cramps and when I wiped earlier sorry if TMI it seems I'm spotting jelly like with slight blood......first thought it's the start of my period but it's different to normal, but late for implantation bleeding, is it all over? Doing my best to stay hopeful and I'm half managing it's just so so so hard when you want something so much....hard as I'm away for work till Sat now and feel I really need him with me


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

Beta is back at 0.27 so I'm out x


----------



## queenprincess (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm sorry lady and Blue x   for you both. Sad day.


----------



## Shine bright (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey everyone, 

Bluestone sorry to hear your news sending  

Faithhopelove fingers crossed it may not be over yet sending   

Lady so sorry for your news it's so hard to go though do take some time for your self  

Kim hope that's is good news for you it maybe just a billed like other ladies get during pregnancy   but if it's not good news I hope you take some time for yourself and DH and keep strong 

Stj I'm similar to you have with the toilet issues and bad backache I didn't have the backache last time 

Crazy Angel fingers crossed for test date mines 17th so we are quite close  

Gmont i don't know what to say as I've not had any of that during my cycles sending   

Afm, I'm still on countdown got 5 days to go last time I started bleeding 4 days before test date so hoping not to do that again. Backaches killing me it's really bad on the morning and now and then breathless but nothing like last cycle, tummy is so swollen. 

Hope to hear good news from u all left on this journey X


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Blue and lady i am so sorry.

Gmont there is no way you can get a positive beta at 3dpt as it's way too early. Itvtakes 2 to 5 days for an embryo to implant and 2 more days until hcg can be detected. So fingers crossed you will be ok .

Shine Bright looks like we have same otd as mine is on 17th too.

I don't have any symptoms at all excepat sometimes i feel as if i am going to faint. But no sore boobs and no mood swings either and thankfully no spotting.


----------



## bofagal (May 4, 2016)

Blue and Lady - sorry to hear your news. So many emotions so few words.

Gmont and faith - sounds like things are still happening for you both. The clot/jelly you both describe sound like when I had my BFP. I actually thought my body had rejected one or both embryos but no it must've been to do with implantation. So hang in there and stay positive.

All the best to everyone else too. 

Afm 3dp3dt nothing yet but know it's still early days so not stressing.

Bofagal x


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Got bloods back and its BFN .. HCG less than 2

I think we are going to have a month off and the doanother FET in JUne

Feel devastated :-(


----------



## gmont (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks bofagal & evan80. Sparkle so sorry to hear that.
I'm actually thinking my first FET has failed  I will be back to my clinic to try our last embie before we switch clinics X


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Omg i am sorry sparkle. We do not seem to be havinga lot of positive news on this thread


----------



## emmalf28 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sparkle blue and Lady I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Its an awful time and I hope you get all the support you need. Big hugs to you all and I really hope it happens for you next time x

Bofagal it's a long long 2weeks I hope you have lots of patience x

Evan80 fingers cross3d the faint feeling is a good sign x

Shine bright good luck getting to test day without the dreaded spotting x

Faithlovehope it's not always a bad sign when you bleeding but it's a horrible sight. Hope you are OK and take it easy til test day. Big hugs x 

Gmont a bit of blood after transfer is totally normal and 5 days is very early to be testing so I wouldn't worry about the negative test. Its so hard trying not to symptom spot but all of the good signs and bad signs can be caused by the drugs. Hope it goes well x

Its my test day tomorrow but it's pretty clear it hasn't worked. I know it's not officially over til tomorrow but I've been having a full on af since Tuesday so it would be a miracle.  Back to the drawing board for next round. Good luck to everyone still to test I hope your dreams come true xxx


----------



## gmont (Apr 13, 2015)

So so sorry to hear that AF arrived Emma however will say a prayer that a miracle comes your way on OTD x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Emma i am really sorry. Wish u the very best of luck for your future cycles. xxx


----------



## CazzAngel (Feb 23, 2014)

Sparkle sorry to hear your news, my thoughts are with you for next time


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the negatives ladies - I may well be joining you!
We did a hpt last night and it was flipping negative! Arrrgggh so I'm
Not holding out much hope until Monday! There is a slim chance a line could appear before then but doubtful! It's so strange though I've had aches and pains everyday and the last couple of days I've woken up in the morning to no aches and as the day progresses my womb gets achey! So odd to have all these aches! I don't suppose anyone else has tested and then got a positive later on closer to otd? Yesterday I was 9dp2dt - is that too early? Last time when I got pregnant it was showing two days before now that's all! Anyway I'm a relatively positive person so if it's meant to be it's meant to be! Another round here we come as soon as we can! 
How is everyone else?


----------



## queenprincess (Jul 16, 2014)

Morning everyone.

So sorry to hear this round is over for so many of our group. May is not a lucky one! Try to remember its all a game of chance and out of our control which side your on, negative or positive.
Im joining the negative group I'm afraid, I tested today 8dp5dt and its negative, in fact the line seemed to get darker just to spite me!
My cramps are getting really bad!
Love to you all x


----------



## CazzAngel (Feb 23, 2014)

Awwww ladies sending you all my thoughts to you all.
Not a good month :-(

Not sure if mine is the start of AF even though I'm not due my period until the 20th but when I wiped this am there were pinkish blood sorry if tmi .....even though I do have cramps and very sore boobs but not looking good for me either will see how it goes throughout the day ......although I have never came on early so not sure what's happening


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I don't know who done your HCG, but they should have told you that no result would show up by then.  The embryo wouldn't even have implanted.  I know of one woman to who had a faint BFP 5 days past transfer and she had twins.  I have had very, very faint BFP's at 7 days past transfer, but you have to realise that HCG levels can really vary.

You still have every chance of a good outcome and you are not out until your official test date.  Try and keep yourself busy if possible and wait longer before testing again.

Good luck
X


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

3dp5dt is far too early to be testing.  I tested at 4dp5dt and got a very clear negative but the next day I had a super faint positive which progressively got darker.  I wouldn't panic, you're not out yet. xx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

crystaldaisy said:


> 3dp5dt is far too early to be testing. I tested at 4dp5dt and got a very clear negative but the next day I had a super faint positive which progressively got darker. I wouldn't panic, you're not out yet. xx


Although it's easy to say not to panic, I bawled my head off when I got my negative at 4dp5dt!


----------



## Shine bright (Nov 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear your news sparkle bright wish u luck for the future


----------



## kim2406 (Oct 6, 2015)

Just had it confirmed, beta is now 4.1 so definitely a chemical.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Omg ladies not one single piece of good news in the past few days. I am sorry about all the negatives.

HMP it may still be too early for you to test given the fact that you had a 2dt.

Cazz maybe you could be having implantation bleeding. I am not sure if you were on the same fet thread or pregnancy thread with me last time but you may recall how depressed i was initially because i kept spotting and bleeding for two and a half weeks when i got my bfp.

AFM i have the urge to test but not feeling brave enough yet so i'd rather cling to hope. Hope we start getting a bit of good news on here.


----------



## queenprincess (Jul 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Kim!  X x


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

So it was test day today and it was a bfn although knew that before the dreaded call from the clinic. All symptoms sore boobs etc just stopped 2 days ago and then last night af. Absolutely devastated  cried most of the day and I'm sure I'll start again once I rehydrate. We only have to wait another month to start it all again which is good I guess  
I am hoping and praying for everyone else to get that bfp!!


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Mrs ski! Hope you are ok xxx loads of negatives! Crikey! what clinic are you guys at with bfn's btw? I'm with Argc and depending on your journey so far i'd recommend them above other clinics. They are very expensive but want to spread the word about them as their results are much higher than elsewhere. If you've not heard of them have a look x


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

And Evan you never know if a miracle happens I'll let you guys know! X


----------



## CazzAngel (Feb 23, 2014)

Evan...... Not sure if it's implantation as I never had it with Elijah but I have read every pregnancy is different.....my boobs are still very sore and getting cramps every now and again, the bleeding is not dark it's more pinky and doesn't look like normal period if that makes sense and like I said my period isn't due until the 20th so I have to admit I am confused ...... My bf said to see how it goes as the symptoms are still there but I don't know what to think.
I do remember you from the pregnancy thread so maybe I'm thinking it's over too soon haha but after my pervious loss off Elijah it's got me more worried over the slightest thing.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Cazz it's weird because you are worrying because of your symptoms whilst i am worried about the lack of symptoms. I have no symptoms whatsoever.

I don't blame you for being worried after your loss. But let me tell you i have had a successful pregnancy and i am sure that if i get my bfp i will be worried sick all the time.


----------



## CazzAngel (Feb 23, 2014)

Evan..... I know it's crazy isn't it, I remember with Elijah I had none really so think that's why I'm freaking out more  ..... I will be thinking off you though so good luck Hun


----------



## emmalf28 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi everyone I'm sorry to add to the negatives but my bfn was confirmed today. I wasn't even too upset today as it had been obvious from the very heavy af that this as not our time. I hope that everyone left on this cycle gets a bfp and in the nicest possible way I hope I never have to see any of your names on here again. 

Before I bow out I just want to thank you all from the bottom of my heart for the support. We don't know any other couples who have had ivf and it has been such a comfort speaking to people going through the same thing. Good luck again and I'm off to buy orange everything for next cycle! 

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone 
Booked to see the consultant to review everything in a few weeks ... Still 6 Frosties so I think we will try again in June and then maybe consider surrogacy 

Wishing you all lots of baby dust and love to the negatives xxx


----------



## CazzAngel (Feb 23, 2014)

Emma.......sending you big hugs Hun  

Sparkle.....good luck on your next cycle Hun....sending you big hugs


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks hmp. Starting to get my head round it got an appointment with the consultant in a few weeks to plan the next step. We're with Salisbury it's our nearest never really looked anywhere else. Think Southampton may be another option. Anyone else Salisbury?


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Cazz how many days past transfer are you? It's just so difficult to remain positive when the whole thing is out of our control.

Sparkle, Emma and mrs ski i hope you willhave better luck on your next cycles. I am so sorry.


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey ladies can I join?

I'm 3dp5dt with a hatching blast! OTD 24th may

Sorry to hear the bfn's on here,  be kind to yourselves ladies!


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Hope you do not mind me joining, I am on my 2ww and 4dp5dt of FET of 2 blasts bb and bc.

I did something a little stupid I poas using first response and got a very faint line and I mean very faint and the line looks more over to the left than normal? I take it that this would not be positive cause of meds? I am on estrogen patches and prognova tablets and pesseries! Any advice would be helpful, I feel really stupid that I tested so early  

How accurate are first response? Don't want to get my hopes up??

Xxx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Amam,

I did a first response at 5dp5dt and also got a very faint line which got darker each day. It's quite possible this is your BFP but there's also a chance it could be from the drugs. The only thing you can do is keep testing and if the line is getting darker then it's not the drugs. I hope this is your positive. Xx


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Congrats crystal
I had a FET cycle and not sure if I am right but there should be no meds that could effect it? Unless I am wrong


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

AMAM, I'm a day behind you and had one 5aa hatching blast embryo put back in!I would say that the patches and pessaries won't cause a false positve....I've heard many ladies getting positives at that time! I'm itching to test!

Ladies a quick question I had a hatching blast transfered and wondered as it was hatching does that make me an extra day ahead as they normally start hatching on day 6!

Congrats crystal!


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Cortney- I feel really stupid doing it and am very dubious lol but pray to God that this is it!! 
I will just have to keep testing now 
I am not sure I would have thought if it had hatched then that would be the case? But I could be wrong? Xxx


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Ladies ladies ladies!!!!! Some good news hopefully! Just done another hpt!! Definitely two lines!!!! Woooo hoo! I know it's v early days but I can't believe it! So today I am 11dp2dt! And it's only just showed! This morning I was literally about to stop all my drugs and go for my blood test to get it out the way so I didn't have to drive in in the traffic on Monday! How well do I know my body hey? ? ? Oooh I just now hope everything is ok! Fingers crossed everyone pretty please xxxx


----------



## Shine bright (Nov 17, 2014)

Hmp that's great news  lovely to hear it   hope all is well    did you test this morning ? I'm dying to test as I'm due to Tuesday but it's still early I think . I had 2 8 cells back in on the 2nd may


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Great news HMP, So So happy for you   & Welcome Courtney & Aman.....

So tonight for me is the day before official test day 10dp5dt tomorrow....been my most up and down day with emotions.....have had cramps all day like AF is coming & keep expecting it to be here.... desperately hoping it's implantation still or uterus changing to accommodate blastocyst.......Guess I will know soon praying for a positive result and hoping my heart is not broken


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Shine bright I tested this evening so not my strongest urine so am going to test again tomorrow.
Faithhope - everything crossed for you for tomorrow let us know how u get on x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Congrats HMP. Unfortunately it's bfn for me


----------



## queenprincess (Jul 16, 2014)

HMP congratulations great to have positives.
Evan did you test sat or Sunday?


----------



## Amyflo74 (Feb 17, 2016)

Morning all. It's been 11dp3dt. I don't think that this was too early to check my results ? It's BFN. I started spotting yesterday, and feel I've got AF today coming in full force. 2nd round IVF now BFN. Now the painful period. Emotionally exhausted. Gutted.


----------



## queenprincess (Jul 16, 2014)

Sorry Amyflo I will keep my fingers crossed it's not AF x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Queenprincess i tested this morning at 5am just before i did the progesterone pessaies using clearblue digital


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Congrats Hmp so pleased for you

Evan and Amyflo - I am so sorry to hear that, be kind to yourselves ladies    

AFM Tested again this morn and got a defo BFP the line was very visible this time


----------



## queenprincess (Jul 16, 2014)

Evans-I saw your post at 5am thought no one else was mad enough to do it then. (I did a test on Friday at 5am!!!) I'm on the same timing as you so we still have two more days!!!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well queenprincess that's when i do the pessaries and i had to go to the loo to do them so i tested then.


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016 (Feb 27, 2016)

Evan & Amyflo- So sorry to hear, sending hugs  

I tested this morning, my official test day and got a BFN, was really upset, now it's like I feel numb to it its so odd these emotions....waiting for AF


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello Ladies

I'm joining you today. I'm going through home insemination due to being long-term single. I was pregnant last year after 10 rounds but lost my baby at 10 weeks (no heartbeat).

My test date isn't till 28th but if I don't get the ugly witch I think I might test on the 29th as this is my son's 9th birthday which would just be the best surprise ever on that day.

Thought I'd poke my head round the door and say hello and congrats to the ladies who already got a BFP.


----------



## Shine bright (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats amam fab news  

Faith so sorry for your news big   keep trying  

Evan 80 sorry for for news big hugs and be strong


----------



## Amyflo74 (Feb 17, 2016)

Much love to all sharing BFN news this weekend. 
Later this am (maybe about 2 or 3 hrs) I took out my test stick again to recheck my result, and there was behind my negative stripe a very very faint cross. I'm really confused - is that the test saturated or\and dried up? Should I believe it if it didn't show on initial  result? I almost don't want to test again now - is this false hope? ..  I should add that whilst I am bleeding, its not a typical AF yet.


----------



## queenprincess (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh that does sound positive when your test date Amyflo?   
All these late positives are giving me a little hope! Thank you!


----------



## CazzAngel (Feb 23, 2014)

Hopefully some good news ..... Did a hpt early test today and its positive  .... made an appointment to see doctor today as still bleeding when wipe so just going to get checked out and hopefully confirm all is well.   

So sorry to hear all the bfns my thoughts are with you all


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Amam sorry I didn't get back you you, I had a really busy weekend so wasn't on here.  Sorry, I'm not familiar with FET so if there is no trigger shot then it must be a true BFP!  I see you tested again and got a darker line, that's great.  Congratulations!xx


----------



## IVFPetitAnge (May 21, 2012)

Hi all, just got back from Athens having FET.

I am 3 days past 5 day transfer..

have pregnyl booster shots... last one tomorrow morning. thinking to test 6 days later. OTD is in 7 days, may 24th xxx


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Amy-flo have you tested again? I will keep my fx for you  

Crystal- that's okay Hun, yes I have done 3 tests now all BFP but I am still so dubious I think cause it's taken us so long to get to this stage - it's surreal and I am waiting for something to go wrong - I know I should just enjoy the BFP. How are you feeling?

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

My bfn is confirmed.  Just got my beta hcg blood test result back and it currently stands at 0.1 which is way too low.  Don't know where to go from here as convincing dh to go for another cycle is going to be extremely challenging even though we still have three embryos frozen.  Good luck to everyone else. xxx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

AMAM said:


> Amy-flo have you tested again? I will keep my fx for you
> 
> Crystal- that's okay Hun, yes I have done 3 tests now all BFP but I am still so dubious I think cause it's taken us so long to get to this stage - it's surreal and I am waiting for something to go wrong - I know I should just enjoy the BFP. How are you feeling?
> 
> Hello to everyone else xxx


I know, it takes a while for the BFP to sink in! When's your OTD? Does your clinic do bloods, or just make you wait for a scan? I'm doing fine, looking forward to my private scan on Saturday. xx


----------



## Amyflo74 (Feb 17, 2016)

My official test date is tomorrow, but Spottting has changed up to AF level now. So disappointed. Feel like that little glimmer of hope was so cruel! Don't think it's worth testing again, not sure I can face it..


----------



## queenprincess (Jul 16, 2014)

So sorry Amyflo really wanted that to be good news for you. X x


----------



## queenprincess (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm definitely negative to


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I am sorry queenprincess. I am finding it very difficult to cope with the negative result. It's harder than ever. Was your otd today?


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Our OTD is 22nd so this Sunday - no my clinic does not do bloods and I have to wait for a scan in 2-3 weeks of the OTD
I have found a place online where I can get a home Beta HCG blood test done as my GP's are not very helpful so I may just order that.
Have you had many symptoms - I have not had any really apart from being tired.

Amyflo, Queenprincess - really sorry to hear - I know how hard it is


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Amam,
No I don't really have any symptoms.  Had a few sharp pains in my boob on Saturday night  xx


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, I'm nearing the end of my 2ww and driving myself crazy with pee sticks! I'm 9dp5dt. I first tested on day 6 and got a faint positive, got a faint on the 7th and slightly darker yesterday and the same today. I'm worried that the tests aren't coming up dark and are taking a while to appear on the sensitive tests I am using. Should I be seeing a dark line by now? I'm worried that this embryo isn't sticking. My clinic don't offer beta tests.


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Poppy,

It took quite a while for my tests to get properly dark so don't worry. xx


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks Crystal, can you remember what stage you were at? My OTD is Thursday and I'm worried nothing will show on the clinic's test.


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a photo of tests of my phone that I did up to 9dp5dt.  What brand are you using?  Are they getting darker at all? x


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

My first two were first response and the second two were superdrug's own early ones as I was waiting for more first response to be delivered. The second two are darker than the first but the line did take a while to appear.


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Did it appear in the time frame it's supposed to ike 3 or 5 minutes?  I wouldn’t compare the first response to the Superdrug ones.  As far as I know first response are the most sensitive so it may be if you were using all first response the line would be getting darker.  For me by OTD my First response line was very dark but I did a clear blue one the next day and it was a light line which worried me.  See when your first response ones arrive is the line darker.  I’m sure it will be!  xx


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks, I know there is discrepancy between tests, the superdrug's ones say they pick hcg up from 10. The result has come up around the 4 minute mark. I've had some more first response delivered today so will see what they show tomorrow.


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Well if it's within the proper timeframe I wouldn't worry.  Plus, although Superdrug may pick up from 10 HCG, their test lines may never get as dark as the first response tests.  It may just be the way they are.  Good luck for your testing tomorrow! xx


----------



## MrsLS16 (May 15, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm pretty new to all of this. Had my first cycle of short protocol IVF and had a 5 day blastocyst implanted a week ago today. I've been having a lot of cramps and the worry got the better of me so I did a test yesterday - it was positive, 6 days after implantation. I daren't get excited about it as it does feel far too soon. Has anyone else had a BFP this soon? And are the cramps anything to worry about? Had them constantly for 2 days along with back ache. Thanks for any advice! Xxx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi, I had a BFP from 5dp5dt and also had cramps.  Mine were pretty mild though and I read it's normal.  Congratulations!


----------



## MrsLS16 (May 15, 2016)

Thank you! Really hope this stays positive. Congratulations to you too!!! Xxx


----------



## Yogamini (May 13, 2016)

Hi ladies, 

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I'm new to IVF having just gone through ICSI at 39 yrs. ET was Thu 12th. 2 x 3day's transferred. OTD is 24th....symptoms 2 days past transfer and nothing since except small bit of bloating. .the waiting game is hard!  Back to work so keeping myself busy otherwise I think I'd go crazy! Going to try not to test before OTD but we shall see! Anyone else on 2 ww without symptoms?  I guess we all worry either way!  
Hope all you lovely ladies are doing okay...This has not been an easy journey for many of you as I can see


----------



## sfj (Jan 10, 2016)

BFN for me. Xx


----------



## Shine bright (Nov 17, 2014)

It's a bfn for me


----------



## bofagal (May 4, 2016)

Hi everyone
I've felt that I've been keeping my head down and so much is happening on this thread. So sorry to all those who have had bfn's  

Welcome to those that have joined and I wish you all well in the 2ww.

Good luck to those testing tomorrow.

Afm I promised myself not to log in and read these pages tonight as I've been doing that most nights and sleeping poorly. Im now 8dp3dtt, 9 tomorrow. Today I woke up and just had a feeling that this hasn't worked. Nothing in it other than a feeling. I wonder if I'm starting to get pmt symptoms. And so now I'm debating whether to test early to start managing my expectations. Any advice out there for whether to test early or not? When is too early to start? I haven't even researched poas tests. The only one I have is a clear blue digital! Slowly driving myself demented.  My otd should be sat but will be next Monday due to clinic not doing hcg bloods on a sat. 

Any advice or views out there gratefully received  

Xx


----------



## Yogamini (May 13, 2016)

Shinebright and fsj...so sorry to hear of the BFN's..be kind to yourselves. 

Bofagal...I am feeling exactly the same as you. Am 5 days post 3dt and have no symptoms which is making me feel it hasn't worked...I see you had a previous successful icsi cycle. ..did you have different symptoms back then compared with this time around? From what I've read, symptoms can
vary a lot between different pregnancies.
You can test early though I'm not sure how you would interpret the result. .pos or neg...I guess if u get a pos, the line should become darker each day until  your OTD (otherwise could be false pos from drugs)....again a neg at this stage may also not be accurate...This waiting game is such a challenge!


----------



## bofagal (May 4, 2016)

Hi yogamini
It's not good to know you feel the same but it's good to have someone in the same position.
I decided to stay strong and not test this morning. Decided that the result either way would still not be absolute.
I was so naive and innocent during my first cycle, think because I really thought it wouldn't work that I didn't over analyse. I did have implantation spotting first time (not this time) and a couple of days before otd I had t get up for a wee in the middle of the night. I only looked back on it after the BFP to realise that was a sign!

This time I've analysed everyday how I'm feeling. Is that cramping, is that sore boobs, am I too moody (is that pmt😃), do I feel like my af is coming etc, my boobs are no longer sore, is that queasiness, is that comfort eating and so on and on and on.

I didn't even test first ICSI. I actually didn't think about it and waiting until my blood test and nearly fell off my seat with an hcg of 300. Didn't even know what that meant back then lol! (I only signed up to this site this time...)

Since then I've had a BFP from my 2nd FEt. I tested day before otd and got BFP. But then when I went to clinic and got my results I got 45. I had "felt" something wasn't right and sure enough a few days later I mc - chemical pregnancy.

Just so much invested in this one as hubby believes this is our last cycle and I'd love to have a sibling for dd. Anyhow, just need to chill and enjoy pupo for as long as it lasts.

Be happy, be strong, be healthy and hopefully be pg.

Have a good day everyone.

Xx


----------



## Yogamini (May 13, 2016)

Bofagal I am amazed that you didn't really think about the first icsi and you didn't test early. I thought I'd be okay with 2ww but found within a day or so of et I too was analysing every small twinge or feeling I was having! I think its because the clinic were no longer able to reassure me that our embryos were still behaving as they should be..it was nice to know someone was keeping an eye i guess! Having never been pg before I guess I just thought I'd 'feel' something and I too am worried that I don't.
But lots of ladies have zero symptoms and are indeed pg! It really is a cruel game..and we are the players. .hoping we will be winners!  
I would like to wait til otd on 24th but part of me is afraid to..like I'd like a heads up to prepare myself for a bfn if that's what's gonna happen. I am keeping myself as busy as possible and went back to work on Monday. Its definitely helping the time pass. 

When is your outcome date?b

It's nice to have someone else to share thoughts and feelings with.


----------



## bofagal (May 4, 2016)

Yogamini - just a quickie. Yes I know people who didn't have symptoms and also I didn't really have symptoms first time. Also first time I didn't suffer from any sickness and only symptom throughout first tri was needing a wee during night. So hang in there. Otd is 23rd so day before you. I work pt so didn't take any time off. Xx


----------



## Ceriwishing (May 18, 2016)

Hi,
Last Thursday the 12th of may I had two five day frozen embryos transfered. I been feeling wishy washy,  strange taste in my mouth, and back pain and light cramps at night. I know shouldn't test this early but I did, and I have got the faintest bfp,  but non the less there is two lines there. I'm really hoping this is a good sign and not another chemical although I didn't test positive till 13d last time. 
Is it two early to have a bfp? Is it all in my head? 
And is there a chance this positive will have a happy outcome. I have also had a small patch of brown discharge this afternoon very briefly and non since, could this be implantation bleeding?  
I retook a test this evening,  with some very very dilute pee, after a pint of water and although a little fainter the two lines are still there. 


Really need some reassurance xxx

Many thanks


----------



## bofagal (May 4, 2016)

hi ceriwishing
It all sounds positive so keep the faith, be happy and relax. There's nothing you can do other than these things.
Fingers and toes crossed for you
Xx


----------



## Hopedreamscometrue1985 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello Ladies 

I hope you are well

We have had dramas with clinic since ET so been very upset and stressed finally let off my chest last night so feeling better today

We had 2 early Blastocyst transferred Day 5, been feeling very negative thanks the embryologists but I've allowed it to cause to much stress over past few important days so just hoping that I haven't ruined our chances. Test day Friday 27 May.
Out of 13fertilised eggs got no frozen so all on these.


----------



## feathers101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello ladies.
May I join you please on the 2ww nightmare rollercoaster?
I am 2dp5dt, having had 2 of our frosties put back on Tuesday morning. They defrosted really well and the transfer seemed to go a lot more smoothly then the first. I dont have any symptoms at all and I am already starting to worry. I did not have any symptoms after my first transfer and that resulted in a bfn, so its really hard not to think that this is going to be the same outcome given the lack on symptoms once again.   
Hope everyone is holding in there okay, hopefully a little better than the messy state I am working myself into!


----------



## Toffeewaffle (May 16, 2016)

Hi ladies do you mind if I join you? 
This is my first time, and its been rough but for all the reasons you might not expect! My 2ww has been plagued by horrible bowel symptoms which sadly I feel were ignored by my clinic which led to me being then over treated and I was quite violently unwell in the 24-72 hrs post transfer...I feel really upset with the responses I got from the clinic and all the stress its caused!... so I think in my heart of hearts I have lost the hope I had for this cycle... how sick I was in a crucial part of the process... and now I have no symptoms now Im 5d post transer.... my OTD is 25th May.
Im so sorry if this time it hasn't worked out for some ladies but I have my fingers crossed for everyone with results in the next few days... hearing your good news is what for me makes the whole thing bearable and might give me the hope to try again in the future xx good luck!


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Toffeewaffle,

Please don't lose hope.  I was told in my clinic that there is very little that will prevent a good embryo sticking if the conditions are right so I really don't think your illness will have had an adverse effect.  Stay as positive as possible, I'm wishing you all the best. xx


----------



## Yogamini (May 13, 2016)

Hi ladies. 

Driving myself mad now worrying about my lack of symptoms so day 7 post 3dt I tested (yesterday) and test was a very clear negative.  Now I'm just feeling so worried that I'm out of the game.  Does anyone have experience of testing early and getting a bfn but getting a positive outcome? My hope is fading..can't believe I caved in and tested early. Just have a gut feeling it hasn't worked for me and couldn't bear the thought of getting the dreaded phone call on otd. I am so weak! This is my first icsi after ttc for 6 years.

Any reassurance out there would be great right now


----------



## Toffeewaffle (May 16, 2016)

crystaldaisy - thanks! fingers crossed my little embryo stuck with it despite the chaos going on in there! and congratulations on your news...hooray!!   

yogamini - its my 1st time with this so Im no expert but you tested very early, 7 days post 3dt, so the levels may well be too low to detect now?  I've been using a day-by-day guide on bubbles and bumps and it says on there your little embryo wont be secreting hcg yet? other more experienced ladies may correct me here but I would not lose hope!! keep going and stay positive!


----------



## Yogamini (May 13, 2016)

Thanks so much toffeewaffle. .that does make me feel a little better. .would love to think my little embie is just a little sleepy and taking its time. .I will try to stay positive! 

Hope you're feeling better now...remember nothing will stop an embie sticking if it's meant to!


----------



## Toffeewaffle (May 16, 2016)

Yogamini I think our OTDs must be similar time, mine is 25th....and I dont have any symptoms either.  Its easy to focus on the lack of symptoms (or think of nothing else!!) but I dont think testing before next week will make it easier! I guess Im taking on the role of 'pee stick police' here, haha!  
Ive heard lots of ladies have their AF before test date, I havent decided if that would be better or worse! so many things to try and prepare for. good luck to everyone testing over the weekend


----------



## IVFPetitAnge (May 21, 2012)

I am 7dp5dt today. FET. 3 embryos

I had 1500 Pregnyl shot Sunday Morning at 7am

I tested Monday at 5pm - 34 hours later (Top test)

I had another 1500 Pregnyl shot Tuesday morning at 7am

I tested yesterday, thursday, 47 hours after pregnyl at 6am (second test)

I tested again today, friday, 72 hours after pregnyl at 6am (third test)

*Is the third test darker??
Should it be leaving my system by now?
Also got 1-2 on a clear blue today*

Thoughts? 
(I'm testing tomorrow too)
OTD on Tuesday, 11dpt
http://i65.tinypic.com/2u7ljxl.jpg

/links


----------



## Ceriwishing (May 18, 2016)

Hi, I'm currently on 8dp5dt and I had a faint positive on day 6 although it was so faint you could only see it in a certain light,  and mine are gradually getting darker, now you can see the faint line in any light.  I'm hoping it sticks.  

Best of luck xxx


----------



## Yogamini (May 13, 2016)

Toffeewaffle - yes, we are only a day apart - my otd is 24th May! Don't do what I did and test! Not sure how some folk manage to puck up the courage to test every day...I am gonna wait til OTD while I still have some hope left. It really is so difficult to prepare yourself for both potential outcomes - this messes with our heads! I still have no symptoms but I know many folk have none and get BFP's so hopefully we will too...stay positive! 

Cozzie - I'm not the best person to advise you as I've never had a positive pregnancy test in my life! Perhaps one of the other ladies can advise - nice to meet you!


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Cozzie,

I do think that third test line looks more defined.  I would say they should be getting lighter if it was just the drugs so quite possible this is your positive!

Yogamini I tested at 5dp5dt (so same as 7dp3dt) and got a super super faint positive.  The day before it was negative though, so maybe you're just tested slightly too early.  I think mine must have implanted quite quickly.  There is definitely still hope for you to get a positive. x


----------



## Yogamini (May 13, 2016)

Thanks Crystaldaisy..that's nice to hear and reassuring that it isn't necessarily over for me just yet...it's a crazy waiting game but almost there now so at least I've survived. Definitely easier having you guys to share thoughts with. .helps a lot so thank you. Hope all going well with your pg? Very happy for you x x


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks Yogamini, all is going fine although at my last scan baby was measuring 4 days behind.  The sonographer didn't seem concerned but it's worrying me!  Going for a private scan to reassure myself at 11am tomorrow so fingers crossed all will be fine. xx


----------



## Yogamini (May 13, 2016)

Crystaldaisy good luck for your scan this morning and try not to worry.  Everything will be fine  Let us know how you get on x


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you! It went very well, baby has caught up a bit so is just 3 days behind now. They said everything looks great. 

I hope you're coping ok while still in the 2ww! Xx


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, is anyone else in there 2ww with a day 2 4 cell embryo? 

Good luck to you all


----------



## Ceriwishing (May 18, 2016)

Hi,
So my official test date is tomorrow and I am petrified.  I have been getting positives since 6dp5dt I'm now 10dp5dt,  although they have gone from so faint can only see in a certain light, they have now hone to faint that can be seen in any light. And I'm terrified that as they are light it could be another chemical.  Would love some positive thoughts or previous good outcome stories


----------



## Toffeewaffle (May 16, 2016)

Hi ceriwishing! My first time at this so I'm no expert but I would say a faint line getting stronger is a great sign!! My OTD is Wednesday and I had planned to test tomorrow (monday) but I now don't think I can!! I'm definitey in a pupo bubble and not mentally ready in case the test is a maybe and having to deal with 'am I....aren't I?!'
I think yours sounds like very positive news!!


----------



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi ladies... Oh dear, I need a bit of cheering up! So, did my final FET 10 days ago with my last Frosties at Gest Prague. I wasn't feeling hopeful as we'd already had 5 X BFNs by then. This time, I decided I would test early -  never have before & thought I should do up to find out if we are getting implantation at all, then chemicals.

So I started testing at around 4 dp5dt. Obviously nothing but then from around 8 dp 5 DT, started getting v v v faint BFPs. So very faint , but seemed to be increasing every day. Obviously I got a bit obsessive and was testing around twice a day with my evening urine giving best results. Obviously still worried about CP, but as it was getting a bit darker, I finally told DH last night. We were v cautiously optimistic as lines were so faint, and obviously worried about the future.

This morning, a faint but definite BFP. Did another test about 7pm, which every other day has been darker than FMU and nothing, nowt, nada! 

Can't bloody believe it. Would a chemical pregnancy cause the hcg levels to drop in around 10 hours?  Is there any other explanation? Didn't drink that much fluid before test, and this is the first neg I've seen for days.

Aarrgghhh. This is the first cycle I've ever seen BFPs. I can't say I'm massively surprised but would love it not to be a chemical!


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi kimch

I'm really sorry to hear you're having such a tough time of it. 5 times is a lot to go through. Dont give up just yet. I'm not familiar with chemical pregnancies so can't offer any advice here but I have everything crossed for you.

Was it a fresh cycle this time around? I assume the trigger shot would have been out if your system when you started testing? I know that has hcg in it so can sometimes show up if we test very early.

Good luck and sticky baby dust to you xxxx


----------



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Claire,
Thanks for your reply. No, it was FET, no trigger shot so def not that. Still negatives this morning ( faint line on one but only after 30 mins, other completely neg). Can only assume level has dropped to tiny amount. 
What a shame, but I am somehow relieved to see that implantation isn't completely impossible for me.  Not quite sure what to do with that knowledge though!


----------



## Yogamini (May 13, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

Well-my OTD is tomorrow and I tested this morning at 11dpo3dt and got a BFN! It's looking and feeling like it's over for me - gutted but will move forward and try to remain positive. Unfortunately we had no embies in freezer so will be a fresh cycle for us..need some time out first and a bottle of wine!

Ceriwishing - was your OTD today? Hope it went well and that you're doing okay 

Toffeewaffle - you're one day behind me and I am very impressed that you've managed not to test so far - I just had a feeling it would be negative for me and I wanted to be in control of when I have to deal with the result - had a wee cry with my lovely little spaniel dog and feeling a bit better. First try for us, but we were praying for beginners luck! Will keep everything crossed for you  

Joannew09 Congratulations on being pupo! I had 2x 3day embies transferred - 8 cell and 9 cell

Klmch So sorry for the ups and downs! I really hope you get a positive result come outcome date - stay positive


----------



## Toffeewaffle (May 16, 2016)

Yogamini - I CAVED and tested this morning, but ha! serves me right, I obviously picked up a pee stick that was years old (I have so much stuff from years of trying to conceive naturally) and didn't get a control line so test invalid!! you have to laugh. anyway I took it as a sign not to test til wednesday!!  Im sorry about your BFN, try again tomorrow, you never know, Ive still got hope for you!!! Our little dog has massively helped me in this process - be it with lots of walks to keep my mind off things, or cuddles when feeling blue! BIG HUG! xx


----------



## bofagal (May 4, 2016)

Hi all
My heads been down the past few days. AF arrived on Thursday   and bpt at clinic today confirmed BFN. 
Wishing lots of luck and best wishes to you all.
Xx


----------



## Toffeewaffle (May 16, 2016)

Oh bofagal so sorry xx


----------



## claireyanne (Mar 19, 2016)

Joanne2009 - I'm pleased to say I'm passed my 2ww now....what torture?! Mine was a 4 cell 2dt though and it stuck for me. Good luck ☺. x


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

So sorry to hear that bofgal. Make sure you take time for yourself and heal. Wishing you the best of luck in the future. Sending a hug xx


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Is anyone else on Gestone injections? I am 3dp5dt and have just had my first one after insisting to the clinic. Last two times I bleed at 6dpt and despite only sorting at first it became AF. They know this but never recommended extra progesterone. Anyway I read up on it the day of my embryo transfer as was already feeling negative about it and some ladies on this site suggested them. No idea whether they will help or not but I feel tons better for even trying.

I can't believe you have to put such a long needle in your butt cheek!


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello all u lovely ladies xx just had a 6 cell and a 8 cell 3 day embryos transferred so officially on 2ww. Anyone else in a similar boat ? Any success with these kind of grades. They also said I had a tilted cervix x


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Hello ladies. 
Me - 35 years old, have been together with hubby for 10 years.
This is our 6th cycle of ivf and 6 years of trying - 3rd cycle I had a positive pregnancy test, but ended up in chemical.
Here we are in two weeks wait again, day 5 post 2day transfer of just one embryo 3cells grade B. I've had a natural-modified cycle with almost no stimulation drugs. Have no symptoms apart from sore boobies..
I am looking for support and positive stories and people who are in the same or similar situation. 
Thank you


----------



## Yogamini (May 13, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Toffeewaffle --ha ha!  Your invalid test made me giggle so much - I would def take it as a sign to wait until your OTD tomorrow - best of luck . I will keep everything crossed for you!

Bofagal - so sorry to hear AF arrived - I'm in the same boat so I know how you're feeling  Be kind to yourselves and try to stay positive. Big Hugs 

Clairemariearan - Congrats on being pupo! Sorry I kave no knowledge of Gestone injections as this is my first ICSI cycle - sounds as though you got an answer from the clinic - good to know! Hope you can enjoy the 2ww  

Kelly2109 - Congrats on being pupo - 6 cell and 8 cell sound perfect  - best of luck! 

Puppy1980 - Wow - you have been through a lot if this is your 6th cycle! Best of luck - this was our first icsi - all in all not too bad but unfortunately we didn't get the outcome we'd like so we'll try again.

AFM - AF arrived this morning just as I was about to leave for the clinic to get blood test- talk about timing! Turns out I had no need to test early after all - my body let me know! Unfortunately the blood test confirmed a BFN  Totally gutted but have decided to stay positive and have booked a review appt to see if anything can be improved upon. Anyone with stories of BFN 1st cycle and BFP 2nd/3rd - did you do anything different 2nd /3rd time around?
Thanks so much for your support - you have all been amazing and deserve every happiness 

Some things take time. Stay patient. Stay Positive. Things will get better


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Yogamini

So sorry to hear the evil witch AF turned up. Glad you're being positive though. I've been reading that ladies should expect to go through three fresh cycles on average! I was so gutted when it didn't work the first time around because I honestly thought IVF was a hassle but a sure thing! Have you got any frozen embryos? The frozen cycles are so much easier and much fewer appointment and affect on your body.

The only thing we've done on our third go is an endo scratch. It's like a much more invasive smear test that physical scratches the lining of your uterus before you cycle. It's meant to encourage all the right hormones etc to your lining making it more receptive to implantation. It's recommended for ladies with 2 or more failed cycles where quality isn't an issue.

Good luck in whatever you do or try next. Wishing you baby dust xxx


----------



## bofagal (May 4, 2016)

Thank you for all your support lovely ladies. Big hug right back at ya yogamini. I am looking forward to getting back to yoga myself after a few weeks break. I have booked a review appt too and am looking potentially at international clinic. Plus have some nice things planned in June. Weekend in London with hubby and weekend to Kraków with gfriends.
Really wishing everyone else lots of sticky baby dust.
I am a great believer in what's meant to be is meant to be, what's for you won't go by you and all that. Hope, faith and love is what we need to get through life.
Signing off for now. xx


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry to sound stupid but when is day 1 of embryo I had fet on 19/5 all my eggs were frozen the day after egg collection i had 2x 4 cell embryos transferred but I've tested today, I know it's early it was negative! I was just wondering if it has failed when will af arrive I can feel her on her way.
But still    it changes to bfp, I'm going to get a cbd later see if that shows anything rather then staring thinking a line will appear  
Thanks 
Jo


----------



## Mary_L (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi everybody, just found this thread. Sorry to hear about the BFNs so far. 
I'm 6dp3dt, had two embryos transferred- one 7 cell and one 8 cell. Sounds similar to you Kelly? Didn't get the official grading but was told they were average. OTD 1/6/16. It's going so slowly! Xxx


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi all

I am currently on the 2ww of my 2nd ICSI cycle. Had 1 top quality hatching blast transferred on Monday so am currently 2dp5dt. 

i have started experiencing symptoms such as extreme hunger, swollen gums and clear skin in the last 12 hours.  These symptoms I also experienced in my last two attempts which ended as early miscarriages.  

Obviously I'm terrified of having another mc but I'm also confused as to how it's possible to experience symptoms 1 and 2 days post transfer.  Doesn't it take the embryo a few days to implant before it secretes hcg which would cause any pregnancy symptoms??


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Hi Yogamini,

Thank you for your reply. 
I am really sorry that it did not work for you this time - but hey look at me - I am still trying, so do not give up hope - it will happen! I would recommend acupuncture - it worked for me that one time I got pregnant...Endometrium scratch as well, but they only recommended it after a few failed cycles. 
good luck in your next cycle!!!


----------



## kelly2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Mary ... does sound similar ! I'm so scared .. hope it works for us I'm only 1dt3dy.. going to be a long 2 weeks ! Are you gonna test early ?


----------



## Mary_L (Dec 29, 2015)

I don't think so.. So tempting but I know I wouldn't be very good at coping with the uncertainty whether it was negative or positive. Managed to hold out til OTD last two cycles but this one seems to be dragging more. Feels so stressful most the time but there are times its nice to think I might actually pregnant and don't want to lose that hope any earlier than I need to! x


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Katy, 
I'm 5dp 5dt fet.
the day after the transfer  I had quite bad tummy  cramps,  and then spent  the last fews days looking for every little  sign or symptom that something  is  happening. This is my 2nd ivf, the last unfortunately ended with a mmc  at 7wks in march. I remember from then that  all the symptoms  that  your not  pregnant  are the same  signs  that you  are.  I believe it does take a few days to implant but with all the meds we are taking  our bodies  are  feeling different  anyway.  You need to stay positive, this is all normal  for ladies in our position.


----------



## Yogamini (May 13, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Thanks again for all your kind words and wishes! 

Clairemariearan and Puppy1980 - thanks for the info on the scratch - maybe they will suggest this at the review appt. Sounds worth a go..depending on whether egg quality was an issue for us. We were told we had 1 top quality embryo and 1 average - I wish you could tell why it wasn't successful - did the embryos arrest? Did they continue to grow but not implant? etc - unfortunately we have no way of knowing! Although I did go for acupuncture before and after ET, I never went leading up to ec, so have booked in for weekly sessions for my next cycle. It's also a great way of relaxing as I always fall asleep during treatment!

Bofagal - Thanks and am really glad to hear you've got lovely things planned in June - life as always carries on and it's good to be reminded of all the things we are grateful for in our lives. Our fertility does not define who we are! 

Best wishes to everyone else on this 2ww thread - hoping for lots of BFP's    

Take care - maybe our paths will cross again x


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Yogamini I'm so sorry to hear that.  I definitely think the scratch is a good idea, I had one on my first (and only) cycle.  I talked it through with the doctor and as there was no negative side to having it, thought we may as well give it a go.  Hope you're doing ok. xx


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Yogamini - also ask your clinic to do some blood tests for the blood clots - again.. they only do it after a few failed cycles...I am on Clexane injections at the moment - it is a blood thinner. 
Mary L and Kelly2109 - good luck to both of you. I am 6 day post 2 day transfer just 1emby 3 cells....have no symptoms at all...worried. Is it your first cycle or not lovely ladies?


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Boggins

Thanks for your reply.  

This 2ww just takes over you. I was absolutely fine until I recognised a symptom from last cycle. Now I'm associating that symptom with how it went last time.  So scared of another early miscarriage but you're right I need to be positive.  x


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Hi Katy_81 
Try not to worry - You can have symptoms on day 5 as your embryo should start to implant on day 5. I have read during all my 6 cycles that every pregnancy is different and you can have lots of symptoms or have none at all....I am 6 day post 2 day transfer and have no symptoms...
I wish you good luck.


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

It absolutely does take over you...but we need to stay strong and positive! We will get there!!!


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks Puppy. Yes we will get there!! 

Is anyone here suffering with extreme bloatedness? I'm at risk of OHSS. I was bloated before my transfer but the bloating became worse the day after transfer. It's so uncomfortable but just about manageable.


----------



## eksf (Dec 27, 2015)

Katy_81 - I had OHSS. Nothing after EC, but it kicked me hard about 6 days after ET. Apparently it was a sign of BFP but I thought it was bloatedness to start with. Anyway if you suspect you may have OHSS, you should contact your clinic asap as they may want to monitor you. And drink loads of water and keep high protein diet. Fingers crossed it is not OHSS for you though


----------



## Toffeewaffle (May 16, 2016)

Hi Ladies, today is my OTD ... and despite no symptoms whatsoever...I got a rather faint but nonetheless BFP today! 
Im on an NHS cycle so I think I'm on the austerity no-frills option, no blood tests for me they just took down my result and booked me for a scan for 2 weeks and said 'fingers crossed!'.  Its great news but I guess the general worrying still continues!!
fingers crossed for everyone, thinking about you all every day on this rollercoaster of a journey!! xx


----------



## Viccih (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi all. I'm now 4dp5dt and just done my 2nd 4 day IM injection. Just wanted to know if any of you other guys have/are experiencing any side affects from them? I've got really hot feet. No visual difference and not warm to touch just kind of like an internal foot burn?


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Toffee waffle, congratulations!!! So pleased for you. Love good news stories. Good luck for scan, I'm sure all will be perfect but I guess it's hard not to worry. Try and relax and enjoy it xx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Toffeewaffle that's fantastic news.  Congratulations!!


----------



## bofagal (May 4, 2016)

Toffeewaffle fantastic new - congrats. So nice to get good news. X


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Day 7 post 2 day ET...still no symptoms..did any of you guys have no symptoms and got BFP? During all my other cycles I had some symptoms..but this one is very quite..
Did anyone have more then 5 ivf cycles or is it just me?


----------



## Toffeewaffle (May 16, 2016)

Clairmariearan, crystaldaisy,  bofagal thank you lovely ladies  
 for everyone xxx


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Eksf - thanks. I will give my clinic a ring if it gets worse. They took my bloods on Monday and my kidneys look ok.  Im passing water fine aswell.  It's just so uncomfortable.  If it was OHSS I would expect it to kick in around 5-6 days not the day after transfer which makes me wonder if it's not. x

Congratulations Toffeewaffle!     

Puppy1980 - I've heard of many ladies getting a bfp with no symptoms. Take Toffeewaffle for example  x


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Hi Katy_81,

Thank you for your support!!! I feel much better now. I hope you feel more comfortable - drink lots of water.    

Toffeewaffle congratulations on you BFP - all the best to you - I feel so happy when I here successful stories that give me hope.


----------



## feathers101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Congratulations Toffeewaffle  

Puppy1980 - there are a lot of people out there who get a bfp without symptoms.................myself for example! I am reeling a bit and its still a huge roller-coaster. 

I am 9dp5dt and caved this morning to do a HPT and it was a very definite positive   I have not had any symptoms, other than a tiny bit of brown spotting last evening, which I thought was the beginning of the end. 

Now terrified that it will be a false positive, or that it wont stick for much longer. I thought it might get easier with that   but it seems that the roller-coaster continues..........


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Congratulations feathers!   I don't think there is such thing as a false positive or so I've read...

Puppy1980 - my pleasure   Feeling a bit better. Drinking lots of Powerade which apparently is supposed to help. X


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Congratulations Feathers101 and thank you for your kind words. 
Try not to worry - it is so exciting!!! - all the best to you


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Katy_81 hello
I also was bloated a lot every time when I had stimulated cycles - I think it is normal.


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

One symptom that I have and it started before ET is the constant thirst.. I need to drink all the time as I have this dry mouth. I had it once at my 3rd cycle that ended up in chemical...I hope it is not a sign of that....
Did any of you ladies have this thirst? Is it to do with Progesterone?


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry if this post is TMI, I went to the loo earlier and there was some dark red blood when I wiped. I've been a couple of times since then and nothing further. 

I'm a bit worried, never had this before, it's my 6th transfer. 

Any comments good or bad would help put my mind at ease one way or the other x


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hiya,

Didn't want to read and run. Could be a few things, such as implantation bleeding ( ), which in turn could be made a bit worse from the clexane I noticed in your signature. I would call your clinic and ask about possibly upping your progesterone in case xxx


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Morning all

Puppy1980 - I think thirst can be a sign of early pregnancy. I know Lots of women who had this then went onto have BFPs. Good luck x

Josie - it could well be implantation bleeding especially if it has stopped. X


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

4dp5dt now and my bloating is still very much there.  I have now put on 4 pounds in 4 days.  Sleeping is painful. I have to lay on my back so end up waking up with back and shoulder pain.  

Does anyone know how long the trigger should stay in your system for? It's been 11 days now and my bloating has not relented at all and got worse just after transfer. 

I know some might say it's a pregnancy sign but from what I've read it's too early for that. Women tend to get late onset ohss around 6dp5dt. 

Concerned something's not right


----------



## Hopedreamscometrue1985 (Apr 26, 2016)

Katy I have suffered from this and worsened after eating, it's my OTD and just got a positive.

Keep drinking lots if water and call clinic if ur concerned, mine come and go so I didn't.


----------



## Yogamini (May 13, 2016)

Just wanted to jump on and say Congratulations Toffeewaffle!  So delighted for you.  Try not to worry and enjoy every minute!  Just goes to show that no symptoms really doesn't mean it hasn't worked!


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hopedreamscometrue1985 - thank you that has reassured me.  

Its also worse for me after I've eaten. So did you have it all the way through from EC?  Did it get any worse or any better at any point? If so when?


----------



## Hopedreamscometrue1985 (Apr 26, 2016)

I didn't have it after egg collection but after transfer it begun. Some days it would be bad, couldn't sleep, lots of pain then other days was nothing.

As it went down and didn't keep getting worse I just left it be and drank more water.


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Josie - I always think that any change in symptoms to a negative cycle could be a good thing. Timing sounds like could be implantation bleeding.

Katie - sorry to hear you're so bloated, mine has gone down now. I'm 6dp5dt. 

Puppy - I'm so thirsty too. Hope it's a good sign xx


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Good morning to all of you lovely ladies in wait!

Katy_81 - thank you again for your support, but this thirst started before ET...this is why I am worried.. That one time I got pregnant with chemical I also had the thirst..but it started after ET...Also my boobs are not sore...and during all my cycles they were really sore..
My tummy is also bloated now even though I've had a natural-modified ivf... 

All these meds do crazy things with our bodies...but lets hope for the best!!!   

Josie - I also think it might well be a sign of implantation your bleeding that stopped - dark blood is also the old blood - try not to worry it might be a good sign!  

Clairemariearan - I hope our thirst is a good sign!


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Puppy1980 - Not sure about the thirst.  Could it be from the very small amount of medication you take for a natural cycle?

Also, if you are doing a natural cycle you won't be taking the progesterone pessaries right? I think sore boobs for most is caused by the extra progesterone.  Think it would be too early for you to get that symptom yet.  My friend who conceived naturally didn't get any symptoms till about 6 weeks. 

Also, every cycle for every woman is different. I've had three now and theyve all felt different. 

Stay positive!  X 

Clairemariearan - thanks. Perhaps it will just take a couple more days. X

Hope - thanks and congratulations on your bfp. You must be over the moon. X


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello all 
I'm new here
I had EC 17.5
Transfer on 22.5
I'm using a gestational surrogate as I cannot carry myself 
However the 2WW feels just as hard!
And I'm not even in total control of PoAS well not in control at all lol   
I think we're now 5dp5dt
My lovely surrogate did a test yesterday and it BFN
Good to meet you all xx


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Hello Katy_81,

Thank you - I still take a lot of medication after ET - it is the same as after normal ivf...I have to use progesterone pessaries three times a day + Clexane injections + aspirin + pregnosolone tablets... I think the thirst is from Progesterone..but not sure. It is the ivf that is more natural I've had, not the support after.. 
I know.. I've had 6 cycles now and they all felt different as well We will get there!  

Hope - Congratulations!!! Well done girl! All the best to you!


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi ruby 100
do you not gave an otd, 5 day past might be a bit early to test,?


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Puppy1980 - ah ok sorry I wasn't totally sure what a natural IVF consisted of.  When is your OTD? X

Ruby - welcome  think you are one day ahead of me.  The best of luck to you. X

Arm 5dp5dt now.  My bloating is still very much there but I'm feeling a lot more comfortable. Weight has plateaued. Getting some cramping at random times during the day but not sure if this is my ovaries healing.  

Happy weekend all


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi All

Thanks for the welcome.

Well - shock!  my surrogate emailed me early this morning (she's currently abroad on holiday - she thought it would help her relax post transfer    )

Her clearblue digital test says positive!  She had bad tummy pains yesterday and went to see the doctor out there and he told her she was pregnant too!  She is going to get an HCG at the hospital abroad - hopefully a couple including later this week.

I don't know what to think it's so early - barely 6 days post transfer!  Anyone get or heard of BFP this early?


And sorry what is an OTD?  My ACU told us to give them result on 2nd June . . . (which is 5 days yet)
xx


----------



## fairybabydust (May 25, 2016)

Hello everyone. I am going crazy on 2ww! I have done test (day six after 3 day fresh emb tranasfer) and neg. Was it too soon?   I have 3 ivf babies,1, 6, 8, so perfect I wanted one more. I have had failed ivf in past so going little bit crackers over things that may have stopped it. I don't think I have drank enough as I cut down coffee but did not replace it with anything else, so bit dehydrated, does anyone know if this can harm embs?  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Ruby 100.
congratulations.
Otd is official  test date. the  date  your clinic  or  hospital  has told you  to test.


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Boggins - thanks for the explanation  

So my surrogate has had a blood test HCG at 103 at 6dp5dt
She's still abroad but they're going to repeat the HCG blood test this Friday - which is one day after my OTD but obviously more important to know if HCG rising as expected.

Still feels too early to celebrate but feeling optimistic . . . . 
how's everyone else going?


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ruby that's fantastic news! Congratulations!


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I tested this afternoon and got a BFP, OTD is Tuesday. There was a strong positive line. Hoping they stick, especially with this bleeding 😞


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Katy-81, 
My OTD is on the 2nd of June...when is yours? 
Xxx 
Nice weekend to all of you ladies in 2ww xxx


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Josie1 - congratulation on your BFP!    I really hope they stick too.  I'm also in the same position - although I'm using a surrogate - she had bad pains took her to the hospital on Saturday but BFP on urine and blood and OTD not until Thursday!        for us all!

Fairybabydust - so you would be day 9 (adding together 6 days post and 3 day transfer) and I'm no expert but I should think this was too early.  My surrogate got her BFP on day 11 but we're still waiting to see if it sticks. Good Luck xx

Katy81 - nice to meet you   glad you're feeling a bit better.  I had a bit of that post EC too not very nice   Good Luck xx

Hope everyone on the 2WW is having a good weekend.  It's really hard to think of anything else isn't it.  I get moments where I relax but then I remember and I'm just a wreck again!


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Fairybabydust - I think you tested too early - I am 9 days post 2day transfer...and I still think it is too early to test..I will wait until OTD which is day 13 after 2day transfer. 
I hope you get your bfp.


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Josie1 - Congratulations on you BFP!!! Great news!!!


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Katy-81 - I am glad you are feeling better. Are you going to test early or are you going to wait for OTD? I've never tested early...but it is so hard not to...
Good luck to every lady here in 2ww


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Puppy1980 - I'm going to wait for OTD. Not feeling too positive though as any symptoms I had seem to have disappeared.  Convinced it hasn't worked...again


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Katy-81- try not to worry ..wait until your test...I've read that symptoms come and go because of all the meds we've been taking - they can disappiar  and then come back later. I am also going to wait for my OTD.


----------



## careli76 (Apr 29, 2016)

Afternoon everyone, hope you don't mind me joining the group. I'm currently 6dp5dt with a single blastocyst from an DE. I couldn't wait until OTD and POAS this morning at 4:30 (I couldn't sleep anyway, I have had a headache for the last 3 days)... I used FRER and I had a slightly pale but "definitely there" second line. Could this mean I'm pregnant? Could it be a false positive? I've been reading a lot about false positive on early testing... Help!


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Careli-76 hello! 
Wellcome to the group!   I think 6days post 5dt is ok to test..but maybe wait for your OTD to confirm it!!!  All the best - I hope your OTD will confirm BFP!


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Ladies, 
I have a question...is any of you on Prednisolone tablets in 2ww?? I've read that there is a risk of a baby having a split lip....nobody told me about it before and I am worried now... please help.. Also I've read that if taking Prednisolone you have to take a high dose of folic acid..but I don't know how high...
Thank you. 
I am testing this Thursday...last two days are so hard..


----------



## Hopedreamscometrue1985 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello Puppy 

I took these throughout the 2 weeks and am still taking these after BFP. I was told to take usual 400 folic acid


----------



## Puppy1980 (May 23, 2016)

Hello lovely ladies in 2ww,
My OTD is tomorrow - I am so worried ...but need to stay strong!!!
This is our 6th ivf attempt - please please let it be our time      
Good luck to every lady in this hard journey


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Well done for hanging on in there until OTD, really pray this is your time 🙏🏻


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Good luck for tomorrow Puppy. My OTD is today. Clinic will be ringing with the result at 4.30om. Not confident at all. My (.)(.) have deflated and I have a headache like I do sometimes before AF. List my appetite but I think that's stress. x


----------

